# Official NXT TakeOver: Toronto Discussion Thread



## CJ

*NXT Championship*

Samoa Joe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c)















*NXT Women's Championship*

Mickie James vs. Asuka (c)















*2 of 3 Falls for the NXT Tag Team Titles*

Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa vs. The Revival (c)















*Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Finals*

The Authors of Pain vs. TM-61















*Bobby Roode vs. Tye Dillinger*​


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm excited for Mickie vs. Asuka and Nakamura vs. Joe. I just hope the other women (read as Ember Moon) actually get some proper direction into the title picture after this publicity stunt.*


----------



## Strategize

*Asuka's gonna kill ya!*


----------



## Second Nature

I'm really excited for this Takeover the card looks great Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa vs. The Revival and Mickie James vs Asuka should be amazing I can't wait!


----------



## TheDuffSays

Managed to get row 4 tickets for this by the ramp yesterday. My streak of sitting ringside for Takeovers continues!!! Mega hyped for this, more so than Survivor Series right now!!!

Every match announced so far looks awesome!


----------



## Erik.

Only watching for DIY vs. The Revival. :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Nakamura vs. Joe has built even more heat and tension since Brooklyn so I expect another fine main event.

The Revival and DIY had an amazing match in Brooklyn and I hope they continue on that in Toronto. I just hope this isn’t the standard WWE formula for 2 out of 3 falls matches where the first 2 falls happen in the first 5 minutes, rendering the gimmick useless. Follow the formula of when American Alpha and The Revival had the same match and build to that first fall.

Not sure what to expect out of Mickie vs. Asuka. Mickie still wrestles enough so I doubt there will be a ring rust situation but there’s no telling how two people who have never worked with each other before and probably won’t meet until the show will work out.

The Dusty Classics Finals is surprising but I like it’s two new, non established teams fighting for something big. That and Ellering in a cage above thing ring makes me interested.

And as a Dillinger fan, I’m glad he’s finally getting an opportunity for an actual match at Takeover. Not a squash match where he puts over the new guy, an actual match with a feud behind it. I don’t even care if he wins. The atmosphere for this match considering their both from Canada should be great and probably be the best option for show opener.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Not the best card in the world but the Takeover cards have been weak for a while now. The most baffling thing for me is the return of Mickie James, it makes little sense to me in kayfabe or business. I can only hope that it's all in the name that James goes over to not break Asuka's SUPER booking because she's beaten by a vet, Asuka then gets to go onto the main roster and James is immediately decimated by Billie Kay or Ember Moon or Liv Morgan or someone. I don't see the point of developing all these women and then giving the match to a vet, I also don't see the point of giving Asuka the belt if she's never on the TV or if she is it's just in squash matches. 

I'm expecting the best match of the night is gonna be #DIY vs The Revival but they better bloody let #DIY win this time. I know WWE believes that a babyface is built on a solid foundation of being a constant nearly man (for some stupid reason) but eventually #DIY need to win a big one. Now has to be the time. 

I also do believe that Samoa Joe and Nakamura have the potential to put on a five star match, I didn't like their last Takeover match but I hope it's a learning experience and they live up to their potential this time around.


----------



## Mordecay

I hope they find a way to put Billie and Peyton on the card, at least on the pre-show that airs the following week. They've been teasing a tag match between them and Liv and a partner (Aaliyah or Ember), so I hope they deliver. DIY vs the Revival mot only will be MOTN but match of the SS weekend


----------



## Unorthodox

I thought this was tonight, Iv been looking forward to watching this all day and I found out an hour ago it's on next week!! :stupid: Gutted tbh now I'm gonna be waiting for UFC all night like a skeleton.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

How many TakeOver's has Samoa Joe main evented?


----------



## Crasp

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> How many TakeOver's has Samoa Joe main evented?


This will be his 5th. In a row. And if you wanted to count last years Dusty Classic final as a dual main event with the IronWoman match, it'd be 6.


----------



## OptionZero

Pizzamorg said:


> Not the best card in the world but the Takeover cards have been weak for a while now. The most baffling thing for me is the return of Mickie James, it makes little sense to me in kayfabe or business. I can only hope that it's all in the name that James goes over to not break Asuka's SUPER booking because she's beaten by a vet, Asuka then gets to go onto the main roster and James is immediately decimated by Billie Kay or Ember Moon or Liv Morgan or someone. I don't see the point of developing all these women and then giving the match to a vet, I also don't see the point of giving Asuka the belt if she's never on the TV or if she is it's just in squash matches.
> 
> I'm expecting the best match of the night is gonna be #DIY vs The Revival but they better bloody let #DIY win this time. I know WWE believes that a babyface is built on a solid foundation of being a constant nearly man (for some stupid reason) but eventually #DIY need to win a big one. Now has to be the time.
> 
> I also do believe that Samoa Joe and Nakamura have the potential to put on a five star match, I didn't like their last Takeover match but I hope it's a learning experience and they live up to their potential this time around.


HHH addressed this on the media conference call this past week.

They did not feel the current women's roster was developed enough to be put into a top title match. Liv, Baeton, Billie K, even Ember Moon haven't developed enough reputation/backstory to just be thrust into the match right now. Ember Moon could probably put on an AWESOME performance but she hasn't cut any promos, and hasn't been around very long (3 months in NXT IIRC). Better to let her simmer and build a feud. 

Meanwhile, Mickie James has some name recognition, definitely has wrestling experience, and apparently has been active wrasslin in the smaller promotion. It's a decent enough opponent, i just wish they had her show up on NXT in person to cut some live promos and build the feud more


----------



## Pizzamorg

OptionZero said:


> HHH addressed this on the media conference call this past week.
> 
> They did not feel the current women's roster was developed enough to be put into a top title match. Liv, Baeton, Billie K, even Ember Moon haven't developed enough reputation/backstory to just be thrust into the match right now. Ember Moon could probably put on an AWESOME performance but she hasn't cut any promos, and hasn't been around very long (3 months in NXT IIRC). Better to let her simmer and build a feud.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mickie James has some name recognition, definitely has wrestling experience, and apparently has been active wrasslin in the smaller promotion. It's a decent enough opponent, i just wish they had her show up on NXT in person to cut some live promos and build the feud more


Really? I think the Women's division right now is the best developed aspect of NXT, not that that is saying much really as all of NXT is pretty poor right now. If anything I'd argue that as a whole, NXT's Women's Division is actually stronger than Raw's or SmackDown's individually. Once again, not saying much as neither main roster Women's division is as good as the sum of its parts. The biggest problem with the NXT Women's Division though is they've effectively excluded the division from the Champion and the title, for some reason. 

It is true though, Lucha Underground proved you can tell great stories in forty minutes of programming but pretty much since the brand split NXT has been nothing but constant squash matches, devoid of the kind of character development and storytelling that made the brand so hot when Raw was stagnating before the split. Has Vince done this on purpose? To knock NXT down a peg?


----------



## validreasoning

Pizzamorg said:


> Not the best card in the world but the Takeover cards have been weak for a while now. The most baffling thing for me is the return of Mickie James, it makes little sense to me in kayfabe or business. I can only hope that it's all in the name that James goes over to not break Asuka's SUPER booking because she's beaten by a vet, Asuka then gets to go onto the main roster and James is immediately decimated by Billie Kay or Ember Moon or Liv Morgan or someone.* I don't see the point of developing all these women and then giving the match to a vet,* I also don't see the point of giving Asuka the belt if she's never on the TV or if she is it's just in squash


None of the current women have been on tv long enough to deserve a match..all the people you mentioned just starting winning or debuted at or after Brooklyn and you expected them to get a title shot? In that situation had asuka won she would have killed their momentum and had asuka lost she would had her own momentum killed. There is another takeover on January 29th and another on march 31st (both in big arenas) so no need to rush things. Nxt have done this before, they didn't think Sasha or Bayley or Becky were ready and they booked nattie vs charlotte for women's title back in 2014 at a takeover. Its a smart move imo as now people that wouldn't have tuned in will to see James and they will probably see asukas work for first time in the process raising her profile and then the profile of whoever beats her eventually.

Who else was getting the belt? Since August 2015 nxt have lost Sasha, becky, Bayley, charlotte, Dana Brooke, nia jax, Carmella, Alexa bliss from main roster plus Emma and Eva Marie who played significant roles for months on nxt programming in 2015-early 2016.

I don't think you need to be on tv weekly in competitive matches to be champion. McGregor and rousey certainly were not, lesnar wasn't on tv at all in late 2014 as champion..matanza is not having long competitive matches in Lu


----------



## Pizzamorg

validreasoning said:


> None of the current women have been on tv long enough to deserve a match..all the people you mentioned just starting winning or debuted at or after Brooklyn and you expected them to get a title shot? In that situation had asuka won she would have killed their momentum and had asuka lost she would had her own momentum killed. There is another takeover on January 29th and another on march 31st (both in big arenas) so no need to rush things. Nxt have done this before, they didn't think Sasha or Bayley or Becky were ready and they booked nattie vs charlotte for women's title back in 2014 at a takeover. Its a smart move imo as now people that wouldn't have tuned in will to see James and they will probably see asukas work for first time in the process raising her profile and then the profile of whoever beats her eventually.
> 
> Who else was getting the belt? Since August 2015 nxt have lost Sasha, becky, Bayley, charlotte, Dana Brooke, nia jax, Carmella, Alexa bliss from main roster plus Emma and Eva Marie who played significant roles for months on nxt programming in 2015-early 2016.
> 
> I don't think you need to be on tv weekly in competitive matches to be champion. McGregor and rousey certainly were not, lesnar wasn't on tv at all in late 2014 as champion..matanza is not having long competitive matches in Lu


But right now Asuka has no momentum, she's over with the IWC because she's Japanese but she works almost as little as Brock Lesnar does and she's half as entertaining. I don't get the thing with her at all. 

I also agree that protecting a Champion goes a long way, too, I think the guys on the main roster wrestle way too much but Asuka is like a part timer. At least with say Joe/Nakamura or DIY/Revival they're still interacting, building heat even if they aren't fighting. Asuka just simply isn't here. 

So by proxy, I think the women I listed have far more momentum than their so called Champion and WWE have hotshotted for less and for worse.


----------



## OptionZero

Pizzamorg said:


> Really? I think the Women's division right now is the best developed aspect of NXT, not that that is saying much really as all of NXT is pretty poor right now. If anything I'd argue that as a whole, NXT's Women's Division is actually stronger than Raw's or SmackDown's individually. Once again, not saying much as neither main roster Women's division is as good as the sum of its parts. The biggest problem with the NXT Women's Division though is they've effectively excluded the division from the Champion and the title, for some reason.
> 
> It is true though, Lucha Underground proved you can tell great stories in forty minutes of programming but pretty much since the brand split NXT has been nothing but constant squash matches, devoid of the kind of character development and storytelling that made the brand so hot when Raw was stagnating before the split. Has Vince done this on purpose? To knock NXT down a peg?


NXT's Women's division is more developed than Raw/Smackdown because the brand split created two shallow rosters AND they've totally botched the writing/booking on Raw. Smackdown is pretty good - they're devoting time to two feuds: Carmella/Nikki and Becky/Alexa. Thats in two hours! In their three hour show all we get is Sasha/Charlotte with Dana and Bailey fucking around in and out of that feud. And they also managed to kill both Sasha AND charlotte by switching the titles back and forth so much. It devalues the title AND the competitors imo. Meanwhile Bailey got hotshotted to the title scene too fast and has been asked to do promo work she wasn't ready for, and with no support. Dana brooks should still be in NXT; Emma got hurt but they stupidly changed her Gimmick. Nia Jax is . . . bland for a heel, Alicia Fox is just eye candy. Stupid handling of three horsewomen

NXT has potential. They're moving along. Baeton/Billie Kay feuding with Liv Morgan, Aaliyah sorta backing her up? Asuka as dominating champ killing fools. I think they've smartly kept Ember Moon away from Asuka, and let her battle randoms or Mandy Rose. Let her pop the crowd while kicking ass, get confident in the area, then after this Mickie/Asuka they can start to tell the story of an up and coming young challenger. For one hour a week thats two feuds they can run with. I really like Daria too at least in the ring. Haven't heard her cut any promos yet. Mandy Rose is better than expected, but she's basically been "stuck up bitch" in her limited promos and thats kinda redundant with Baeton/Billie


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Pizzamorg said:


> But right now Asuka has no momentum, she's over with the IWC because she's Japanese but she works almost as little as Brock Lesnar does and she's half as entertaining. I don't get the thing with her at all.
> 
> I also agree that protecting a Champion goes a long way, too, I think the guys on the main roster wrestle way too much but Asuka is like a part timer. At least with say Joe/Nakamura or DIY/Revival they're still interacting, building heat even if they aren't fighting. Asuka just simply isn't here.
> 
> So by proxy, I think the women I listed have far more momentum than their so called Champion and WWE have hotshotted for less and for worse.


I love Asuka and I bought my Takeover: Toronto ticket specifically to see Asuka, but I must agree that she is being treated as a part timer. I want to see more of her on NXT. Maybe she could make an appearance on total divas too. She's so smooth in the ring with her transitions and tells a story in there with her facial expressions and movement, and she's such a hottie as well.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Looking forward to DIY vs. Revival :mark: so I'm expecting WWE to screw it up somehow.


----------



## joeysnotright

I wonder if Tommy End will be there.


----------



## Jersey

Mordecay said:


> I hope they find a way to put Billie and Peyton on the card, at least on the pre-show that airs the following week. They've been teasing a tag match between them and Liv and a partner (Aaliyah or Ember), so I hope they deliver.


 Gionna and Aliyah (hometown girl) most likely and Ember will probably come out after Mickie vs Asuka bout to have face to face confrontation.


----------



## RiverFenix

I hope Joe chokes out Nak here. Put the title back on Joe and have Joe vs Nak III in Japan next month in a cage or something. The third match can't happen if Joe loses again. 

Asuka should murk Mickie James. Have it a case where Mickie came in over confident thinking she had it before and thus still has it, but gets blown out by Asuka. I guess it depends on what the deal is with Mickie - a one and done, or is she brought in for short run of some sort. Would she come in just to get murderized? I don't know. But they should have Asuka go complete heel, toying with Mickie, having her finished but will not pin her etc. Give Mickie a late hope spot before Asuka finally puts her down. I could see some added drama after the match with Trish Stratus at ring side. Newly minted heel confronts Trish, who can't fight because she's pregnant. Hometown Aliyah tries to make the save for her idol, gets destroyed as well as Asuka laughs as she's doing it - until Ember Moon's music blares and she comes out on the stage. 

Given the two aforementioned finishes - you need to give the fans something to be happy about - So have #DIY capture the tag titles. 

Dusty Classic - Man it's an afterthought to this card. DIY vs Revival shouldn't have been booked on this card as it totally steals any spotlight or thunder from this finals match. TMDK should win here, but it could go either way and I really don't care all that much about it. 

Roode vs Dillinger. Tye HAS to go over here. Doesn't have to be via finisher, but have Roode doing his "Glorious" gloat after hitting his finisher, before the pin, and have Dillinger roll him up. This should be the opener. 

Card order - 
Tye vs Roode
Dusty Classic Finale
Moon vs Asuka
Tag Title Match
Joe vs Nak


----------



## Nolo King

Hey guys, look for out for me in row 3 wearing the Booty O's shirt!

I have a sign for Revival specifically, as well as for Mickie James.

I'm so stocked! Day 1 of my 3 day wrestling adventure begins soon! Of course, I'll take many pictures, along with my queen!

Woo hoo!! The two out of three falls match is gonna be insane!!!!!


----------



## Ronzilla

Nolo King said:


> Hey guys, look for out for me in row 3 wearing the Booty O's shirt!
> 
> I have a sign for Revival specifically, as well as for Mickie James.
> 
> I'm so stocked! Day 1 of my 3 day wrestling adventure begins soon! Of course, I'll take many pictures, along with my queen!
> 
> Woo hoo!! The two out of three falls match is gonna be insane!!!!!


i'm about to buy my tickets for the family..i don't believe tickets are still available in 100 levels


----------



## Rookie of the Year

This show crept up on me. With a UFC double header tomorrow and Survivor Series the day after, I didn't realise Takeover was happening this weekend. Ahh, the hardship of being a big fan of WWE and UFC. 3 live shows in one day.

The build to Nakamura vs. Joe has been excellent, loved the injury angle, Joe going on a rampage, Nak beating the fuck out of security guards... but I'm not excited about the actual match. Maybe they were just having an off night, but I expected the match in Brooklyn to be excellent, but it was painfully average IMO. I wanted to say "above average", but that's just because I really like both guys, because it really wasn't. My expectations are really low- which, hey, could be a good thing if they find the magic and knock it out of the park.

Asuka vs. Mickie James might not be the MOTN (I'm picking DIY vs. Revival for that honour), but it's certainly the most intriguing match on the card. I don't think they brought Mickie in to be squashed, but I also don't think they brought her in to end Asuka's undefeated streak. So, very interested to see what happens in a very competitive Asuka match.

I really enjoy the characters of both Tye Dillinger and Bobby Roode. I haven't seen Tye have a great match before (not that he's really been given an opportunity) and I have very little idea about what Roode can do in the ring (never really watched TNA). But, the atmosphere should be absolutely insane for these two in Toronto.

DIY vs. Revival- as I said above, my expected MOTN. They stole the show by a comfortable distance in Brooklyn. I really mustn't have been keeping close enough tabs on NXT lately, because I had no idea this was 2 out of 3 falls. Hope DIY win and Revival get promoted to be a legitimate badass team on Smackdown- that brand has teams, but not very credible teams.

Dusty Finals- Man, I really want to like TM-61. They're the most successful guys to come out of Australia in WWE, and they do show flashes of, well, not greatness, but potential. Right now, they seem to have "Albert in Japan" syndrome, where they received great hype coming in from work in Japan. Finn Balor had a similar problem- it took many, many months for me to buy that he was anywhere near as good as they presented him as. Authors of Pain are a bit generic as a hoss tag team. But, this is Takeover, and the NXT roster always steps up on Takeovers. Both teams have a chance to prove my thoughts about them wrong on a bigger stage.

Not the most anticipated Takeover ever for me, but Asuka, Mickie, and DIY are sure to put on a show.


----------



## Not Lying

My prediction: TR vs DIY is going to end up as MOTY. 

I'm most excited for Mickie's return though.


----------



## Buhalovski

Im not following NXT that much last couple of months... does anyone know is that the last Joe match in NXT or?


----------



## Buster Baxter

Predictions

*The Revival Vs DIY*
-I'm predicting DIY to finally win the tag titles here. I don't think they will hold them very long though as AOP or Sanity will probably end up taking them not long after.

*Bobby Roode Vs Tye Dillinger*
-There is no doubt in my mind that Roode is winning and he is going on to challenge for NXT title after this feud.

*AOP Vs TM-61*
-The fact that Paul Ellering will be locked in a cage above the ring makes me question the outcome, but I think AOP will still end up pulling this win out continuing their momentum.

*Asuka Vs Mickie James*
-I think Asuka is winning, although I'm not sure where her title reign will go from here.

*Shinsuke Nakamura Vs Samoa Joe*
-Shinsuke wins and I think this will be Samoa Joe's last takeover match.


----------



## 777

Sucks I gotta work tonight. Really looking forward to this, way more than SS.


----------



## Nolo King

Ronzilla said:


> i'm about to buy my tickets for the family..i don't believe tickets are still available in 100 levels


Yeah, I had to go on Stub hub. 

The markup shouldn't be THAT bad today since they want to get rid of the tickets. 

I hope it works out bro!


----------



## Mainboy

Out tonight. So will watch this when i'm home later on.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm less excited for this than previous Takeovers but the two rematches from Brooklyn have me pumped. I thought Revival/DIY was match of the night last time and would put money on that happening again. I will say that I'm looking more forward to Nakamura/Joe because...it's Nakamura and Joe. 

I think Roode and Dillinger could be quite good. I'm looking forward to this one as well.

I'm sorry, but I don't give a fuck about Mickie James in 2016 and, frankly, wish they just would have hot shotted Ember Moon to the spot against Asuka. This is the first time I've given zero fucks about an NXT woman's title match on Takeover since probably ever. 

The Dusty Classic is a little ho hum. Neither team is quite established enough for me care about this, although TM-61 in particular has shown more character development lately. Seems like a match more suited for weekly television.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to this, the crowd in Toronto should be good. Looking forward to Nakamura/Joe, DIY/Revival and Dillinger/Roode. Don't expect it to happen, but I really hope DIY win the titles.


----------



## RiverFenix

So far only Joe got a new shirt for this Takeover - Nothing special really either. Could have used come color.


----------



## The Dazzler

I regret not keeping up to date with NXT. Main event is reason enough for me to watch. :smile2:


----------



## PimentoSlice

Top to bottom I think this is a strong card. 

If the tag team matches we saw from 2 weeks ago on NXT TV are any indication of how good both tag matches will be, I think the tag matches will steal the show Tonight. 

Asuka vs. Mickie James is interesting solely because it's a fresh matchup and I'm sure Mickie will try things we've never seen from her. I don't think anyone thinks Mickie will win, but I just want to see a hard-fought match. Maybe a real heel turn from Asuka would also be nice.

The Women's tag match is probably not going to be anything special and will likely be the dark match that we will see next week, but I'm interested in seeing Aliyah and Liv Morgan do more than they've been allowed to do on TV. I see pictures of them at house shows doing all kinds of flips and I hope we can finally see them go all out in this match. We also don't know who will be the Aussies tag partner, and I'm curious who it will be. Probably Mandy Rose or someone nobody would expect like Emmalina.

Ty Dillenger & Booby Roode both being Canadians and wrestling in front of a rowdy Toronto crowd, is going to be insanity. I'm sure the match will be great, but I'm truthfully more excited to see/hear the crowd reactions during the match.

I think it's also safe to assume Nakamura will win, and Samoa Joe who has nothing else to prove in NXT, will debut tomorrow at Survivor series costing Raw or Smackdown the win or they might just debut him on Raw/Smackdown this week. This Match will be brutal and I think it will be an instant classic.

Hopefully, they surprise us and have an unannounced match with Roderick Strong or debut Tommy End. Very excited for tonight and I expect a very good show.


----------



## Cipher

Hope Shinsuke quits phoning it in. It was bad for a few years in New Japan, but he's been REALLY coasting after his match with Zayn. Dude needs to step it up again.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Does this begin 1am UK Time?


----------



## link85

Cipher said:


> Hope Shinsuke quits phoning it in. It was bad for a few years in New Japan, but he's been REALLY coasting after his match with Zayn. Dude needs to step it up again.


Maybe it's wwe telling him to tone it down?


----------



## december_blue

Could he finally debut tonight?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800025147306450944


----------



## Erik.

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Does this begin 1am UK Time?


It does, yeah.


----------



## Dibil13

I'm predicting another Revival MOTN. These guys are on fire. I think it's time for the titles to finally change hands (American Alpha's token reign aside). 

Asuka vs. Mickie has a lot of room for error since they've never wrestled each other. This could be good or a total flop. I'm really hoping it's not a squash match, that would be a waste.


----------



## Cleavage

Got a feeling The Revival drop the title tonight 

Top guys out and off to the dreadful main roster


----------



## RavishingRickRules

Predictions:

Nakamura defeats Joe (who then heads to the main roster)
Asuka defeats Mickie
DIY defeat the Revival (who then head to the main roster) 
Roode defeats Tye Dillinger
AoP defeat TM61 (worst name ever)


----------



## American_Nightmare

Heard that they're using the main roster stage for TakeOver.


----------



## Oneiros

How long is the show, 2 hours? If it is I might stay up.


----------



## the_hound

American_Nightmare said:


> Heard that they're using the main roster stage for TakeOver.


fucking better not be


----------



## Mox Girl

I'd forgotten this was even happening cos I haven't watched NXT in awhile :lol Now I've remembered it, I'll def watch it.

Looks like an interesting card.


----------



## BehindYou

Ellering suspended in a shark cage is going to be so surreal. 

As a manager, he isn't even getting involved in matches, so strange.


----------



## RiverFenix

BehindYou said:


> Ellering suspended in a shark cage is going to be so surreal.
> 
> As a manager, he isn't even getting involved in matches, so strange.


He got involved in last couple of AoP's Dusty Tournament matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC

My picks:

Nakamura (bye, bye Joe)
Asuka (just keep running the clock out till April for the Moon match)
DIY (we'll never see The Revival vs. The Young Bucks in NXT )
Dillinger (fuck it, why not? Roode can get his win back later)
Authors of Pain (will most definitely be beating DIY for the belts at some point)


----------



## The Nuke

DYI vs The Revival should kill. It should be the main even given that it's probably the guaranteed quality match of the night. Don't care who wins. If Revival lose don't expect them to leave until they get their rematch first. Leaving should be the last thing on fans minds. They aren't going to get the opportunity to put on these great matches on the main roster.

Nak vs Joe I hope will be better than their last outing. Last was a good match, but I really think they have something better in them. I think Nak wins and Joe goes to the Main. Would enjoy a Joe victory though. Shock the crowd. I do think it's time for Joe to exit though.

Asuka vs James. Great Wrestler vs average womens Wrestler who was considered great because she was the best of a mediocre lot. Either it will be decent or suck. My guess is that Asuka faces Cross next. Cross takes the belt off Asuka with Sanity's help. Moon then enters the fray.

P10 vs Roode will be fine. This may open the show. Seems like an entertainment match. Entrance. P10 doing his gimmick thing. Should be good. Roode, legit, has no reason to be in NXT. He's doing nothing. 

Dusty classic: Again, should be fine. AOP are good for being green, and TM61 are a great tag team. People will be singing another tune about them once they get a 20 minute match with DYI or the Revival.


Really wish they'd have added a CW match or 6 man tag to the event. The event needs something extra IMO.


----------



## American_Nightmare




----------



## BehindYou

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He got involved in last couple of AoP's Dusty Tournament matches.


 Ok but nowhere near the level a manager has to go to normally to be ejected from a match, let alone caged.


----------



## CesaroGuy

Hoping for a hot crowd and some decent matches.

Can't wait for DIY vs Revival. Woman's match will be great despite what people are saying


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Predictions for tonight:

Nakamura
Asuka
DIY
AOP
Roode.


----------



## CesaroGuy

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Predictions for tonight:
> 
> Nakamura
> Asuka
> DIY
> AOP
> Roode.


Sounds about right


----------



## Erik.

My picks:

Dillinger
Authors of Pain
Asuka
#DIY 
Nakamura


----------



## RiverFenix

Dillinger via roll-up. 
TM61 - Ellering in the Shark Cage and not able to manage is cover for AoP's first loss. 
Revival should retain. #DIY breaks up and heads to CW division. Revival slowly face turn. 
Asuka
Samoa Joe via chokeout


----------



## Alright_Mate

Really like the look of the card tonight, more excited about this than I was for the last one or two takeover events.

Nakamura vs Joe - Only one outcome here, a Nakamura win. Hopefully it will be better than their last match, that was a slogfest and Nakamura's selling was atrocious.

Asuka vs Mickie - Only one outcome here as well, a Asuka win. Really don't know what to expect from this, all on Mickie's performance, does she still have it?

Revival vs DIY - MOTN, potential MOTY possibly, this should be a cracker.

AOP vs TM-61 - The gimmick to this match makes it interesting, not expecting anything great though.

Roode vs Dillinger - Hard one to call but I'm looking forward to this match, crowd will be great for this.


----------



## Erik.

Caruso looking FINE on the pre-show.


----------



## the_hound

nakamuras facial expressions just there LOL


----------



## Cleavage

Charly getting pre-show lead mic air time over Renee in Canada roud


----------



## TheAverageMuta

If Tye doesn't win I'm gonna be like:

:con2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Almost time! Watching UFC live right now, but it's not really holding my attention at the moment. If UFC's numbered events are their equivalent of WWE PPVs, and the FOX/FS1 cards are their Raw and Smackdown, today is UFC Superstars/Sunday Night Heat.

So, Takeover, entertain me! These fights are fairly boring up until a late finish, I want to enjoy shit from bell to bell. The NXT guys shouldn't let me down.


----------



## CesaroGuy

If Naka goes over who challenges him next? Wouldn't rush Roode into the main event yet. Maybe AA? 

Maybe they will have Joe win and have a third match?


----------



## Mox Girl

Nice to see somebody else get a chance to present a preshow. I like Charly 

Mickie's looking good! I've always been a fan of hers.


----------



## Erik.

CesaroGuy said:


> If Naka goes over who challenges him next? Wouldn't rush Roode into the main event yet. Maybe AA?
> 
> Maybe they will have Joe win and have a third match?


I think they MAY go with Joe winning and then Nakamura beats him in Japan. I personally hope Nakamura wins and we get Samoa Joe on the main roster because he's needed on there. 

It is a wonder on who they push for the main title though, no one is really positioned to take that spot.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

CesaroGuy said:


> If Naka goes over who challenges him next? Wouldn't rush Roode into the main event yet. Maybe AA?
> 
> Maybe they will have Joe win and have a third match?


Maybe Roderick Strong or Andrade Cien Almas.


----------



## DoubtGin

is this taped (the preshow)?


----------



## DoolieNoted

Too Sweet!


----------



## CGS

Erik. said:


> I think they MAY go with Joe winning and then Nakamura beats him in Japan. I personally hope Nakamura wins and we get Samoa Joe on the main roster because he's needed on there.
> 
> It is a wonder on who they push for the main title though, no one is really positioned to take that spot.


I keep telling my friend but honestly I think we have 1 more Joe/Nak match left in us. I just can't help but feel that Joe is gonna lose one last time at the Takeover before the Rumble and then come up during the Rumble match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I'm pumped about tonight's show and tomorrow's PPV. I put off going to play poker tonight to watch this. Normally I'd just watch on my tablet while I play but I want to focus on tonight's matches. 

I think Nakamura should retain but they should also protect Samoa Joe. I wouldn't be upset if they did a quick title change only for Joe to drop it back on a regular NXT show.


----------



## DoolieNoted

It's nice that we're getting to appreciate Charly's... Errr... Talents?

Helllo, baby gurrllll :reigns2


----------



## Phaedra

What even is the card tonight? I can only think of two matches that are happening, asuka v mickie james and samoa joe v nakamura, and i don't think they have good chemistry.

This is the first time i've been more excited for the main roster show when the takeover has come the night before.


----------



## Cleavage

Will Hideo be back for the Japan show?


----------



## CesaroGuy

Erik. said:


> CesaroGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Naka goes over who challenges him next? Wouldn't rush Roode into the main event yet. Maybe AA?
> 
> Maybe they will have Joe win and have a third match?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they MAY go with Joe winning and then Nakamura beats him in Japan. I personally hope Nakamura wins and we get Samoa Joe on the main roster because he's needed on there.
> 
> It is a wonder on who they push for the main title though, no one is really positioned to take that spot.
Click to expand...

True. Would personally put him on SD. Can't see them moving Joe over unless they have someone to take his place. 



PanopticonPrime said:


> CesaroGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Naka goes over who challenges him next? Wouldn't rush Roode into the main event yet. Maybe AA?
> 
> Maybe they will have Joe win and have a third match?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Roderick Strong or Andrade Cien Almas.
Click to expand...

Almas isn't ready.


----------



## TD Stinger

december_blue said:


> Could he finally debut tonight?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800025147306450944


I feel like if he was, he wouldn’t be talking about it, lol. That’s usually how these things go.

As for predictions:

Nakamura over Joe so Joe can finally go to the main roster.

Asuka over Mickie. I think we see Asuka go a little more heelish in this match.

DIY over Revival. Hardest match to call but I’m going with DIY because of my prediction for the Dusty Classic Finals.

AOP over TM61. I think AOP will continue to dominate and then eventually move up to face DIY for the titles.

Roode over Dillinger. Roode will get the win but this will be Dillinger’s coming out party. If they have a good enough match like I believe they can, Dillinger will get a standing ovation after the match.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh shit, best out of three falls between these two teams, hell to the fucking yeah!


----------



## Cipher

Prediction: Naka/Joe have a very okayish match that people will hail the best match of the weekend.


----------



## Erik.

Cipher said:


> Prediction: Naka/Joe have a very okayish match that people will hail the best match of the weekend.


Not a chance with Revival/DIY on the card.


----------



## CesaroGuy

Is this only gonna be a 2 hour show?


----------



## the_hound

get these fucking kids off the screen


----------



## Erik.

CesaroGuy said:


> Is this only gonna be a 2 hour show?


It usually is.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I hope the Perfect 10 steals the show and finally earns HHH's respect. I'm sick of him being treated like a jabroni because he didn't wrestle in TNA.


----------



## Cleavage

Mauro doing the









totally made this pre-show worth the watch


----------



## DoolieNoted

Mauro's on the uppers tonight..


----------



## Phaedra

Charly Caruso, very pretty lady but seriously annoying me right now, I feel like she's shouting at me lol. 

wait, they all are ... STOP SHOUTING AT ME lol.


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck, tye looks like benoit there


----------



## DoolieNoted

Phaedra said:


> Charly Caruso, very pretty lady but seriously annoying me right now, I feel like she's shouting at me lol.
> 
> wait, they all are ... STOP SHOUTING AT ME lol.


BUT SHOUTING MAKES IT MORE EXCITING!!!!




But, yeah.. They need to calm the fuck down.


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't know Tye Dillinger was on the new ECW, cool. You learn something everyday :lol


----------



## RKing85

let's get this show on the road!


----------



## TheAverageMuta

This is another great promo video.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Phaedra said:


> Charly Caruso, very pretty lady but seriously annoying me right now, I feel like she's shouting at me lol.
> 
> wait, they all are ... STOP SHOUTING AT ME lol.


Her Renee Young impression is pretty bad, they should've went with Cathy Kelley instead.


----------



## Erik.

LETS TAKE OVER.


----------



## Abisial

Put Tye over or send him to the main roster, better yet do both.


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Not overly excited for the show but it should deliver.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Takeover production is by far the most polished part of WWE.

It's not even close.


----------



## RKing85

Roode out first. Brilliant move by the WWE. He was going to get the biggest reaction of the night anyways.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

HAHAHHAHAHA, AN ACTUAL FUCKING CHOIR


----------



## Erik.

GLORIOUS.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound

ruined his entrance i kid
simply bloody amazing


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Awwwwww yeah haven't bee able to watch a PPV live in ages. 

Got my Bayley snap bracelets on. This is gonna be GLORIOUS


----------



## Mox Girl

I swear the people on NXT Takeovers get more elaborate entrances than any of the main roster guys ever do :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier

Turned it on just in time for Roode

Phew


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol another WM style entrance for Roode. They're going to use up all their ideas before he ever has a WM match.


----------



## Mox Girl

There are some very serious looking people in that choir :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

Why do they have the music playing over the choir?


----------



## Phaedra

Well there's some weird christian sect who all just decided to drink the kool aid cause they just saw the second coming 

hahahah, this is like jesus christ mutha fuckin suuuuuuupppaahhh star lol.


----------



## RyanPelley

Roode is Jesus confirmed.


----------



## DoubtGin

this is the greatest


----------



## RKing85

Going with Roode to win this one. I think he is the one to take the title off Nakamura and need to keep him strong here


----------



## Slider575

Roode and Graves lol


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Tom telling Corey to calm down cos he's fanboying over Roode :lmao


----------



## Lok

Bobby Rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooode!! GLORIOUS!!


----------



## Phaedra

Ambrose Girl said:


> There are some very serious looking people in that choir :lol


Wouldn't you be serious? this is a moment in history, jesus christ just dropped down in Toronto ... well sorry :ha 

this fucking entrance lol, last time it was like fucking siegfried and roy and this time it's like the second coming of christ lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'd like to see Tye get the win here but I highly doubt he will.


----------



## DoolieNoted

I have no words to describe how glorious that actually was..


----------



## the_hound

Prayer Police said:


> Why do they have the music playing over the choir?


because the fans where singing it over the choir, haha i luck they are announcing the nick names


----------



## CGS




----------



## DoubtGin

both of them are so fuckin over


----------



## RyanPelley

Perfect 10? Pfft. Hairline is a 1/10.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Slider575

If Tye Dillinger doesn't come out at 10 during the Royal Rumble I will be disappointed


----------



## BehindYou

Dillinger's purple gear is on point.

Looks like the crowd will be massively into this.


----------



## Cipher

DDP already did the 10 gimmick back in 1995 lol


----------



## CesaroGuy

This is gonna be good


----------



## TheBkMogul

"This is awesome" chant already. Really?


----------



## Mox Girl

THIS IS AWESOME chants already before anything happened? Ugh.


----------



## DoolieNoted

RyanPelley said:


> Perfect 10? Pfft. Hairline is a 1/10.


Must go to the same stylist as Banks.. >


----------



## Buster Baxter

Damn this crowd is absolutely electric!


----------



## RyanPelley

Ah jeez, not the creepy referee.


----------



## the_hound

10 mins in, two fantastic entrances and now a stare down and the fans chant "this is awesome" i have to agree


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

So happy for Dillenger he's made so many people look good. He deserves a bit of shine.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good Ol' JR in the crowd.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Damn,they should have saved Roode's entrance for 'Mania.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really want Dillinger to win this.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roode getting booed for mocking the 10 lol. Dillinger has become so popular!


----------



## Mox Girl

Also, what is with WWE's new obsession of showing people in the crowd constantly? I saw it on Raw and now they're doing it here too, it's annoying.


----------



## Phaedra

Btw, I didn't know Dillinger's back story till tonight. I wasn't watching wrestling in that time. he's a total babyface now for me after that


----------



## the_hound

lol the ref counting and the fans are chanting 10 LOL


----------



## CesaroGuy

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also, what is with WWE's new obsession of showing people in the crowd constantly? I saw it on Raw and now they're doing it here too, it's annoying.


Agreed


----------



## Rain

Go Roode!


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Phaedra said:


> Btw, I didn't know Dillinger's back story till tonight. I wasn't watching wrestling in that time. he's a total babyface now for me after that


It was very similar to the promo before Sasha vs Bayley in Brooklyn.


----------



## CesaroGuy

Roode really is the full package


----------



## Gimme More

Bobby Roode is so awesome. I have not seen him since he's been in NXT. *Loves it! *


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What are they chanting ?


----------



## Mox Girl

What were they just chanting? Couldn't understand it.


----------



## RyanPelley

C'mon crowd, don't be Full Sail annoying.

"Fix the apron."


----------



## Rain

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also, what is with WWE's new obsession of showing people in the crowd constantly? I saw it on Raw and now they're doing it here too, it's annoying.


Haven't they always done this? One that always springs to mind is the angry Miz girl.


----------



## frankthetank91

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What are they chanting ?


Fix the apron.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Ambrose Girl said:


> What were they just chanting? Couldn't understand it.


Fix the apron


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also, what is with WWE's new obsession of showing people in the crowd constantly? I saw it on Raw and now they're doing it here too, it's annoying.


If they don't show them how will we see all the passionate fans selling out arenas and showing their love with signs and chants? 

:jbl AH LOVE THEM MAGGLE


----------



## Mox Girl

Corrupt said:


> Haven't they always done this? One that always springs to mind is the angry Miz girl.


Yeah, but they've really ramped it up this week. I swore we saw more of the crowd than the superstars on this week's Raw. On Raw, this one kid got on camera about four separate times lol.


And "fix the apron"? What was even wrong with it? :lol Takeover crowds are weird.


----------



## dclikewah

RyanPelley said:


> C'mon crowd, don't be Full Sail annoying.
> 
> "Fix the apron."


That should play on the screen prior to any NXT event. 

"Never go full Full Sail"


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Phaedra said:


> Btw, I didn't know Dillinger's back story till tonight. I wasn't watching wrestling in that time. he's a total babyface now for me after that


I remember listening to a canadian podcast called the O show back in the day. They were not happy when their mate Shawn Spears got called up to ECW had his name changed to Gavin was squashed and released. I'm sure this is a meaningful moment for a lot of guys from that scene.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Beautiful spinebuster


----------



## DGenerationMC

Stop with the "Both these guys" chant, this ain't PWG.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Not that good a match here but the crowd is really into it, so that's good.


----------



## RKing85

how do you know Roode is a professional?

He doesn't look at the ref when he is getting pinned. My biggest pet peeve in pro wrestling these days. 90% of people do it.


----------



## dclikewah

"That was better than super, that was a glorious-plex."

Graves is amazing.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Great sequence.


----------



## Erik.

This is a prime example of a crowd making a match seem much better than it is.


----------



## RyanPelley

LOL, that always cracks me up. Heel caught cheating, then starts the energy-less celebration.


----------



## Mox Girl

I want Dillinger to win this. He's grown on me so much.

The NXT chants are annoying. Yes we get it, this is NXT lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Digging this match's old school NWA vibe.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Oh look,more crowd!


----------



## RKing85

just noticed that they have the arena SUPER dark. Can't see deeper than 5 rows into the crowd.

Holy fuck is this crowd ever jumping.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Erik. said:


> This is a prime example of a crowd making a match seem much better than it is.


Exactly.

Just said this on the last page, it's not that good a match but the crowd is super hot for it.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jesus Christ, how many Sharpshooters are we going to see in the next 3 days? It's Canada, but you don't need to see it every time they come to Canada for crying out loud


----------



## Gimme More

Ambrose Girl said:


> I want Dillinger to win this. He's grown on me so much.
> 
> The NXT chants are annoying. Yes we get it, this is NXT lol.


This is my first time seeing him. He's good, I like him!


----------



## Rain

Yesss bobby


----------



## RKing85

Hot opener. Excellent. Right call in Roode getting the win.


----------



## Prayer Police

Roode/10 exchange chants instead of boo/yay


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Fucks sake.


----------



## Abisial

Oh, how you disappoint me so NXT.


----------



## DoubtGin

Roode wins !

Good opener, hope the crowd stays as hyped for the whole event.


----------



## BehindYou

Give that match a 10.

Glorious opener.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

@Crasp

Told ya'.


----------



## Mox Girl

Disappointed Dillinger didn't win, but that was entertaining.

Minus a couple of annoying chants, the crowd made that match more fun.


----------



## AmWolves10

It's gonna be tough for anyone to top that match. What a great match by Tye Dillinger!!!

This Takeover will definitely be >>>>>> Survivor Series.


----------



## RyanPelley

Damn good match. Crowd was super into it and had a nice finish.


----------



## CesaroGuy

Decent match opener.


----------



## the_hound

don't care who won, that was a fantastic opening match


----------



## Erik.

Surprised me to be honest.

I guess Roode does eventually move to main event and take the belt off Nakamura.


----------



## Phaedra

Stinger Fan said:


> Jesus Christ, how many Sharpshooters are we going to see in the next 3 days? It's Canada, but you don't need to see it every time they come to Canada for crying out loud


I think we can guarantee Nattie will do one tomorrow night, maybe on Dana trying to be a prick outside the ring.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Probably the right call considering. Tye gets his moment win or lose and it does Roode more good.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Fun opening match, right guy won. I'm guessing Roode will be moving into the title scene in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Strategize

Good match, good psychology. Crowd helped alot tho.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Really hope we see a rematch down the line. 

This feud could really make Dillinger.


----------



## RKing85

savor this moment Tye. You have earned it.


----------



## Prayer Police

Roode/Nakamura. Book it!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

"Perfect loser." - Bobby Roode, 2016


----------



## Mox Girl

Loved the little moment at the end with Tye and everybody cheering for him


----------



## Erik.

I wonder if we'll get some '10' vignettes this coming Smackdown..


----------



## Abisial

Hopefully that was a send off for Tye, get this man on Smackdown stat!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Stinger Fan said:


> Jesus Christ, how many Sharpshooters are we going to see in the next 3 days? It's Canada, but you don't need to see it every time they come to Canada for crying out loud


Just wait 'till Sin Cara wins the world title in Mexico with a Tope Con Hilo :vince2


----------



## CGS

Surprised people thought Tye had a chance. Roode's the next ME guy for NXT, no way he was gonna lose so a lower card act (<3 Tye though)


----------



## I AM Glacier

FUCKING FOLLOW THAT


----------



## Rain

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corrupt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't they always done this? One that always springs to mind is the angry Miz girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they've really ramped it up this week. I swore we saw more of the crowd than the superstars on this week's Raw. On Raw, this one kid got on camera about four separate times lol.
> 
> 
> And "fix the apron"? What was even wrong with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeover crowds are weird.
Click to expand...

Do you skip through Raw at all? Could be why I haven't really seen much of a difference and you have.


----------



## Phaedra

That was odd, is Dillinger going somewhere?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Guess HHH is still waiting for Tye to "put it all together".

Fuck you, Haitch!


----------



## RyanPelley

My daughter asked me if that was Goldberg with Authors of Pain. Ah shucks.


----------



## Phaedra

Boy does that tag team name fucking suck, it'll stop them getting over i think, TM61 ... eek no.


----------



## CesaroGuy

It's sad knowing if Tye moves to the main roster he will more than likely fail due to bad booking


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Guess HHH is still waiting for Tye to "put it all together".
> 
> Fuck you, Haitch!


*Join the chatbox so I can read your salt live :lmao*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rooting for AOP here I guess as TM61 give me no reason as the faces to root for them and they're bland.


----------



## IronMan8

Tye Dillinger said in his promo "Bobbyd Roode is going to get an ass-kicking at Takeover" or something to that effect.

He didn't say he'd win.

As a babyface, if you know you're going to lose you usually just saying you're going to kick their ass, without saying you're going to win.

Technically honest.


----------



## Mox Girl

TM61 is still a silly name. TM61 is the move Will-O-Wisp in Pokemon :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ugh I'm going to have to work hard to keep my promise to not get upset if TM-61 wins the Dusty because at least they're a real team.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Corrupt said:


> Do you skip through Raw at all? Could be why I haven't really seen much of a difference and you have.


They've been doing it a little more for a few weeks, but the last Raw and SDL they really overdid it. 

It's fucking annoying for the most part unless you get someone having a proper spazzout like the dude marking for the RKO..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The one guy in TM61 who doesn't have the tats looks like that guy from Jersey Shore, Mike The Situation.


----------



## Sure Umm

Authors In Chains are about to fuck these generic Aussies up!


----------



## Mox Girl

The Authors of Pain's outfits still reminds me too much of The Shield tbh...


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Rooting for AOP here I guess as TM61 give me no reason as the faces to root for them and they're bland.


Regardless it would be very hard to justify an AOP loss here. Unless they straight up murder TM61 after the match. I mean really brutal.... weird stuff.... butt stuff.


----------



## Rain

Why do AOP look like a two man Shield rip off to me


----------



## Gimme More

Nice! These dudes look sick! I like this! (Authors Of Pain)


----------



## RyanPelley

Man, D'Lo really put some weight on these past few years.


----------



## Strategize

If AoP win this then DIY are winning the tag titles.


----------



## Rain

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The one guy in TM61 who doesn't have the tats looks like that guy from Jersey Shore, Mike The Situation.


Unlike Mike he isn't entertaining at all.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Crickets lol


----------



## Erik.

Really hope Authors of Pain win this one.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

TM61 are a perfectly reasonable team but they are very bland atm.


----------



## Mox Girl

This cage thing is so silly, the music :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

-***** Italiano- said:


> Regardless it would be very hard to justify an AOP loss here. Unless they straight up murder TM61 after the match. I mean really brutal.... weird stuff.... butt stuff.


Exactly, AOP have been a wrecking crew.


----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## the_hound

whats the betting somebody does a dive off that scaffold type thing


----------



## DGenerationMC

This match reminds me how so sad I am that Aries got injured.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Why are these guys called TM61 anyway?They like will-o-wisps?


----------



## Sure Umm

$10 says Ellering throws a foreign object down to his guys at the perfect moment.


----------



## DoubtGin

this is some russo lvl shit :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Well fuck, at least give Ellering a chair while he's up there. Assholes.


----------



## Phaedra

HAHAHA, what the fuck is this? oh my god! hahahahaha.

Haitch, Chyna got out of that cage before lol.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I get that the shark cage is a reference but it really doesn't feel like Ellering has done much to warrant it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> This match reminds me how so sad I am that Aries got injured.


Don't remind me :Vince2


----------



## Erik.

Liger!Liger! said:


> Why are these guys called TM61 anyway?They like will-o-wisps?


TM = Thorn & Miller or The Mighty
61 = Australian Dial Code


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

This is such an unnecessary gimmick, I don't get it at all.


----------



## McGee

My friends kid thinks Ellering is Goldberg.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Phaedra said:


> I think we can guarantee Nattie will do one tomorrow night, maybe on Dana trying to be a prick outside the ring.


Hopefully that's on the pre-show so I wont have to see it :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Glorified squash match coming up.


----------



## Rain

TheAverageMuta said:


> TM61 are a perfectly reasonable team but they are very bland atm.


As someone who lived in Perth, Australia for 3 years and TM61 are from Perth themselves - trust me it is very understandable that they are bland


----------



## Mox Girl

The only thing I know about TM61 is that they're Aussies. And that's it. Literally nothing else :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

Someone, quick!

(block) Up, Down, Up, Up, Block + Run. It'll release the cage to smash someone like Liu Kang's arcade fatality.


----------



## DoubtGin

wow


----------



## Mox Girl

Who called somebody jumping off the scaffolding? :lol


----------



## Strategize

They needed that spot. Crowd didn't give a fuck beforehand.


----------



## DoolieNoted

BAH GAWD THAT CRANE HAS A FAMILY!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Big bump,meh,this guy is still as charismatic as a rock(A rock,not THE rock)


----------



## wkc_23

Great fucking spot


----------



## AmWolves10

That was an amazing spot. I know people here don't like high spots but sorry that was fucking incredible


----------



## RKing85

TM61 has shown a quarter of what they were in Noah.

Loving Ellering in the cage. So old school.


----------



## Trifektah

WTF is that tower there for anyways?


----------



## Sure Umm

Furnas and LaFon vs. Truth Commission: This Time, It's For A Trophy


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Did they do the whole cage gimmick specifically for that one spot?


----------



## Phaedra

Trifektah said:


> WTF is that tower there for anyways?


It's the hoist for the stupid cage they are making an elderly man stand in.
@Chris JeriG.O.A.Ti think so too lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

Minus that one spot, the crowd are quite dead...


----------



## Prayer Police

lol, "TM61" is just not chantable.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Trifektah said:


> WTF is that tower there for anyways?


For the big spot,of course.That's my best answer.


----------



## wecanroll

that spot was sweet but holy moly tm61 is the most generic looking tag team ive ever seen, they look like local jobbers!


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't remind me :Vince2


Leave the shitty little memories alone :strong


----------



## Sure Umm

Okay, this match is retarded now that TM 61 dude comes in and starts throwing around 300 pounders. Psychology doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Next year this tournament ends with a scaffold match. It's what Dream would have wanted.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Is it just me or this cage looks like it'll fall outta nowhere?


----------



## Mox Girl

Of course here comes Ellering throwing something from the cage lol.


----------



## DoolieNoted

He just took his own partner out..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The chain flew into the audience :lmao:lmao

What a fail.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Christ that chain might cause a lawsuit


----------



## Erik.

Authors of Pain :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Well there you go, the cage gimmick was useless except for using it for that one high spot :lol


----------



## Phaedra

HOLY SHIT!! I hope that chain didn't hit a kid ... or anyone for that matter.


----------



## AmWolves10

I like the authors of pain. But I feel like a face team should win the dusty rhodes tournament : /


----------



## DoubtGin

Decent match, the cage gimmick made no sense though.


----------



## Kabraxal

TM61 has a lot of upside. AoP are a flop though. They don't have the charisma for this kind of booking,


----------



## Liger!Liger!

That was the most anticlimatic finish to a tournament.Ever.


----------



## Buster Baxter

I'm guessing that finish was botched lol TM61 was to be protected by getting hit with the chain. That was an epic fail and they just lost clean. Right guys won though.


----------



## RKing85

Authors of Pain win the Dusty Tag Team Classic......

yeah, didn't see that coming. Thought they would screw them out at some point to keep them strong, but not have them win.


----------



## RyanPelley

So, he could have unlocked himself and hopped down the whole time?


----------



## Mox Girl

AoP are kinda boring, Ellering is the interesting part of their team. Their music is cool, though lol.


----------



## Phaedra

They won but they are getting a fucking doing when they get backstage, how fucking careless can you be?


----------



## TheAverageMuta

This means DIY have to win right?


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## DoolieNoted

A wild HHH appeared!


----------



## Mox Girl

"Now let's have the monster heels and their evil manager shake hands with people and act nice" lol.


----------



## RyanPelley

C'mon Ellering. Break off those trophy boots and put them on! Instant heat!


----------



## Ham and Egger

That Thunder Valley was hit perfectly. 

Ellering tried to grab Regals hand! :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter

AmWolves10 said:


> I like the authors of pain. But I feel like a face team should win the dusty rhodes tournament : /


They did that last year, AOP had a lot more to gain from this one. It keeps their heat going. Plus the most over face team will likely be taking the tag titles tonight.


----------



## Prayer Police

AoP better say undefeated before they win the belts.


----------



## RKing85

2 out of 3 Falls is a signature match of NXT??? 

Ummm, okay


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Oh look Hunter is handing someone another championship then dissapearing. Watch out AOP it did not go well for KO or Perkins


----------



## Strategize

Match of the year is up next.


----------



## safc-scotty

I really want 205live to be good... But I can't see it. Are people even going to stay in the arena after Smackdown to watch it?


----------



## Sure Umm

Ambrose Girl said:


> "Now let's have the monster heels and their evil manager shake hands with people and act nice" lol.


They should've at least beat down Goldust. But Triple H was out there, and they knew he'd put a stop to it quick.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

So Regal/Hunter saw how AOP miserably tried to cheat to win a tournament honoring Dusty Fucking Rhodes and do *NOTHING* about it?What the fuck,are those guys blind?


----------



## Cipher

"Give The Hatich the spotlight-uhh"


----------



## Erik.

DIY/REVIVAL TIME


----------



## Buster Baxter

Back to back tag matches... that match killed the mood I wish they would've went with Mickie Vs Asuka, then do the tag title match.


----------



## wkc_23

MOTN coming up.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Top Guys are gonna steal the show tonight!


----------



## Mox Girl

Every single time they show footage from Takeover Brooklyn, I try to spot myself in the crowd cos I was there :lol


----------



## steeeee

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!


----------



## DoolieNoted

I have to ask.. Why 'DIY'?

Also, why two tag matches in a row.. Teddy Long in the building tonight?


----------



## Phaedra

This is going to be ... oh my, i'm happy rn lol. screw everything else, just have this till 3am (they have three title matches to cram in an hour ... eek)


----------



## Mox Girl

This should be a great match, the Brooklyn one was my fave of that show.


----------



## DoubtGin

This is gonna be the MOTN.


----------



## RKing85

Hope DIY win the titles here.

This match could be excellent.


----------



## Sure Umm

I hope Team Thigh Slap loses and finally turns on each other.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know how The Revival will do when they eventually hit the main roster.


Also WTF is that sign? HARD FOR REVIVAL? :lol (I know it's about their entrance theme but it sounds wrong lol)


----------



## DoubtGin

ALL DAY ALL NIGHT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ciampa >>> Gargano


----------



## Phaedra

Oh no, is tonight the night Ciampa goes postal on Garganno?


----------



## ellthom

Have high hopes for this one. Revival already filling three spaces in my top 10 matches of the year already lol


----------



## AmWolves10

Gainn_Damage said:


> I have to ask.. Why 'DIY'?
> 
> Also, why two tag matches in a row.. Teddy Long in the building tonight?


diy as in do it yourself. they did it without being handed everything like most of the others who get into the wwe. 

and two tag matches in a row because they wanted to open with the great Bobby and tye match. and they had to save their two main events the women's and men's title matches for last.


----------



## Gimme More

First time seeing The Revival. I like!


----------



## Mox Girl

I think Corey might be in love with The Revival :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

Jesus, I'm slow. Just realized the Revival have Bret Hart trunks.


----------



## ellthom

Philllips and Graves remind me so much of Vince and Jesse Venture back in the day. Its scuh a shame that these guys cannot have a commentary booth all to themselves on the main roster.


----------



## IronMan8

Would someone care to point out some of the chants from tonight? There's quite a few that have been hard to hear.


----------



## Sure Umm

Is it me or have Dawson and Dash been hitting the Shoney's buffet a little too hard lately?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gargano must not believe in his chop strength because he slaps his thigh as he chops every time.


----------



## RyanPelley

Shit, that was awesome!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

That was sick.


----------



## Mox Girl

For a split second I forgot it was 2 out of 3 falls and thought The Revival already won :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

I totally forgot this is 2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## Phaedra

I was literally just about to say the team with the first fall loses this match ... maybe.


----------



## AmWolves10

I'm a fan of the revival but they need to get in better shape. So much flab on their bellies. They realize they are on tv right? They need to hit the performance center.


----------



## RKing85

Like Lucha, it's going to be two falls pretty fast.


----------



## the_hound

damn it i hate fast finishes in svs matches and elimination matches


----------



## Gimme More

Sure Umm said:


> Is it me or have Dawson and Dash been hitting the Shoney's buffet a little too hard lately?


I like that they look thick and strong like men.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Why does Gargano takes all the falls?Also,this first fall makes me think The Revival is going to retain.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm a fan of the revival but they need to get in better shape. So much flab on their bellies. They realize they are on tv right? They need to hit the performance center.


That's part of their appeal, grit, raw, arn anderson like.


----------



## Phaedra

Scott Dawson is fucking ferocious. He kinda reminds me of Bob Holly.


----------



## Sure Umm

Teams like the Revival used to be the norm. Now it's like WOW, ACTUAL HEELS


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

RyanPelley said:


> Jesus, I'm slow. Just realized the Revival have Bret Hart trunks.


Oh.... yeah I totally already worked that out... definitely


----------



## CesaroGuy

Graves is the best heel commentator since AE Lawler


----------



## Sure Umm

ObsoleteDelete said:


> I like that they look thick and strong like men.


I actually like the look too, I just haven't watched in a bit and they both def put on some flab. It's all good, they're a kick ass team regardless.


----------



## RKing85

ref not seeing the face tag will ALWAYS work. Always, no matter what wrestling ever becomes.


----------



## Strategize

hahahahahaah they're so great xD


----------



## safc-scotty

ellthom said:


> Philllips and Graves remind me so much of Vince and Jesse Venture back in the day. Its scuh a shame that these guys cannot have a commentary booth all to themselves on the main roster.


What, you only want 2 commentators? Don't you know in WWE, more always = better. In a few years we'll have 7 commentators on Raw and 6 on Smackdown!

In all seriousness, there is no need for more than 2 commentators and Corey and Tom prove this.


----------



## RyanPelley

OMG, that classic ref stupidity.


----------



## Gimme More

Sure Umm said:


> I actually like the look too, I just haven't watched in a bit and they both def put on some flab. It's all good, they're a kick ass team regardless.


Oh okay!  I have never seen them before, I did not know.


----------



## the_hound

there you go, old school heel tag team 101


----------



## DoubtGin

I absolutely love Revival's heel work.


----------



## Prayer Police

this should have been the last match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ciampa, Mr. Underrated.


----------



## CesaroGuy

Revival make wrestling look like a sport. An old school classic heel tag team. Love it


----------



## Sure Umm

Rolling German Suplexes in Canada = Benoit tribute. Fuck outta here with that.


----------



## wkc_23

Knew this match would be sick


----------



## RyanPelley

Ciampa's eyes getting huge when he saw Gargano waiting. Nice touch!


----------



## AmWolves10

They really try hard to make ciampa look as good as Johnny wrestling


----------



## RKing85

2 out of 3 falls goes to the third and deciding fall???? I'm shocked.


----------



## DoolieNoted

sweaty armpit crowd guy getting far too excited..


----------



## Liger!Liger!

C'MON CIAMPA,JUST PIN HIM AGAIN


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AmWolves10 said:


> They really try hard to make ciampa look as good as Johnny wrestling


Ciampa is better.


----------



## RyanPelley

I love the Revival, but I have a knot in my stomach right now. Hoping DIY pulls it out.


----------



## Strategize

GOD damn this is great.


----------



## Sure Umm

Revival is the best thing in WWE right now, outside of Jericho.


----------



## DoubtGin

This is awesome.


----------



## wkc_23

Fantastic chemistry.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

This match is ridic


----------



## Mox Girl

This is some classic tag team wrestling, and how it should always be. One clearly defined heel team (who don't fish for cheers and actually act like heels), one clearly defined face team, and some great action.


----------



## wkc_23

Both DIY and The Revival are so BASED.


----------



## the_hound

BLOOOOOOOD


----------



## RyanPelley

WTF. Stop the fucking match. There's blood!


----------



## DoubtGin

Excellent storytelling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wkc_23 said:


> Both DIY and The Revival are so BASED.


----------



## Mox Girl

Holy fuck I thought that was it!!!! What a match.


----------



## Strategize

Best tag match in WWE history. Not even joking.


----------



## the_hound

OOOOOOOOH FUCK ME


----------



## RyanPelley

I have screamed out loud twice in the past minute. Holy shit.


----------



## AmWolves10

What an incredible match! Gonna be tough for Namamura and joe to top. And impossible for anyone on the survivor series card.


----------



## RKing85

that chop block looked extra nasty.


----------



## wkc_23

Goddamn, this is one of the best tag team matches I've ever seen!


----------



## Mox Girl

THEY DID IT!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: What a fucking great match. I'm so glad I watched this Takeover now lol.


----------



## Kabraxal

Fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## CesaroGuy

Your match of the year right there bar none


----------



## DGenerationMC

NXT's tag division does it again.


----------



## RKing85

that was outstanding


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## the_hound

that was simply fucking fantastic


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

**** 1/2


----------



## Phaedra

Just send the crowd home, call everything else off, amazing.


----------



## ellthom

Its been years since I had yelled at my TV over a wrestling match lol


----------



## RyanPelley

Top that, Survivor Series.

Unbelievable match.


----------



## wkc_23

MATCH OF THE YEAR CONFIRMED


----------



## Mox Girl

Which match was better? Brooklyn or Toronto? They were both excellent IMO.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Great match, really happy to see Gargano & Ciampa win the titles.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Incredible work by all four guys, would happily take another 20 minutes of them going at it again.


----------



## DoolieNoted

meh. Good match marred by stupid 'ref not doing his job' finish.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Top guys... out. :mj2


----------



## Trifektah

Fucking amazing.

5 star match.


----------



## dukenukem3do

That was fantastic


----------



## CesaroGuy

They is quite possibly the best tag team match I have ever seen


----------



## TD Stinger

I can’t remember the last time I saw a tag team match that great.

So many great moves. So many false finishes. So many great spots. Great tag team wrestling.

Amazing.


----------



## AmWolves10

Greatest match in the history of professional wrestling. 6/5 stars


----------



## Phaedra

This Takeover is going at least half an hour over, it must.


----------



## Sure Umm

That uppercut/German combo made me yell HOLY SHIT out loud, what a great spot.


----------



## Kabraxal

The moty is going to these two teams.... take your pick of which all time classic takes it because I can't argue against either. Fantastic.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Fuck yeah tag champs


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

how did that just happen.....i almost didnt watch that. Goldberg and Lesner better be working on something special.


----------



## Sure Umm

TD Stinger said:


> I can’t remember the last time I saw a tag team match that great.
> 
> So many great moves. So many false finishes. So many great spots. Great tag team wrestling.
> 
> Amazing.


Before they went to Smackdown to waste away, American Alpha was having just as good of matches with Revival.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL that dude trying to hig Ciampa too much, and he had to push his arm away :lol


----------



## Phaedra

First time i've been screaming at my telly since Rollins/Ambrose 

wow.


----------



## ellthom

Good luck topping that match tomorrow WWE lol


----------



## RyanPelley

AmWolves10 said:


> Greatest match in the history of professional wrestling. 6/5 stars


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Greatest tag match in NXT history, some saying in WWE history is going a little overboard though :lol . 

Edge/Mysterio-Benoit/Angle, Austin/HHH-Benoit/Jericho, TLC at WM 17.


----------



## Donnie

Holy Shit that was fantastic! Two best teams on the planet showing the world Tag Team Wrestling is alive and well.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

That match is a reminder that tag team wrestling can be great if done properly.


----------



## Gimme More

*AWWWW I GOT TO SEE JR!!!*


----------



## the_hound

KURT ANGLE yassssssssss


----------



## Phaedra

SAVE US JR!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

I feel bad for Mickie & Asuka having to follow that match lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

The story going into the match was nothing amazing, but yet I was still hooked into every moment of that final sequence. That’s when you know how great someone is in that ring.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The crowd has been dead for Asuka's last two Takeover title defenses, wonder if it will be the same case here due to that tag match.


----------



## Phaedra

the_hound said:


> KURT ANGLE yassssssssss


what? ... is he there? I only saw JR.


----------



## RyanPelley

"Not bad, but wait until you see what hilarious hi-jinx the New Day has up their sleeves this Monday!" - :vince2


----------



## TD Stinger

Sure Umm said:


> Before they went to Smackdown to waste away, American Alpha was having just as good of matches with Revival.


They were great too, but they don’t match what we just saw tonight.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

What is Mickie James even doing in NXT?


----------



## Strategize

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The crowd has been dead for Asuka's last two Takeover title defenses, wonder if it will be the same case here due to that tag match.


Lol what? They were loud for Bayley.


----------



## Gimme More

*Women's wrestling :mark: :mark: Because girls rule and boys drool! *


----------



## AmWolves10

I forgot how bad mickie James music was


----------



## Erik.

Awesome awesome awesome tag match.


----------



## WWE Attitude

this thing is back!


----------



## Lok

Hype for Mickie James!


----------



## Mox Girl

Never thought I'd ever hear that music again on a WWE show, and that classic flared gear of hers :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mickie's pop would've been way bigger had it not followed that tag match.


----------



## Kabraxal

TD Stinger said:


> The story going into the match was nothing amazing, but yet I was still hooked into every moment of that final sequence. That?s when you know how great someone is in that ring.


I disagree about the story... that was perfect professional wrestling storytelling instead of more television style stories. The fake injury and the tournament interference were just subtle instead of over booked.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I'm not sure how I feel about sane, mature, serious Mickey James.

Doesn't seem like most of the crowd knows who the fuck she is though.


----------



## RKing85

this match should be fine, but there is no drama in who is going to win.


----------



## Stall_19

Women in the death spot. Crowd may need like 4 or 5 piss break matches after that to catch their breath


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Strategize said:


> Lol what? They were loud for Bayley.


They were dead during the match.


----------



## Phaedra

And out comes the baddest bitch alive.


----------



## Gimme More

Asuka's entrance is my fav!


----------



## the_hound

Ambrose Girl said:


> Never thought I'd ever hear that music again on a WWE show, and that classic flared gear of hers :lol


shame its not crazy psycho mickie complete with loose top and skirt>


----------



## Mox Girl

Is Mickie hanging around or is this a one off thing?


----------



## Cipher

>that tag match


----------



## DoolieNoted

What's the actual point of this match? - Everyone.


----------



## Kabraxal

Asuka just doesn't click with me sadly. Can't wait til she is off NXT so they can bud the division back up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mickie is looking good.


----------



## Strategize

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They were dead during the match.


Sure they were.


----------



## ElTerrible

I can already see Vince turning Asuka into a comedy mask selling character instead of an unbeatable badass.


----------



## Buster Baxter

They don't announce the weight for the women?


----------



## Mox Girl

The ring announcer guy is cute 

Asuka's getting a better reaction here than she did in Brooklyn, everybody was for Bayley in that match.


----------



## Trifektah

RyanPelley said:


> "Not bad, but wait until you see what hilarious hi-jinx the New Day has up their sleeves this Monday!" - :vince2


Will it be shameless merchandise plugging? Please tell me it will be shameless merchandise plugging.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Strategize said:


> Sure they were.


:lmao

I like the sarcasm.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

I still would like Asuka to reveal some fucked up facepaint beneath the mask at some point.


----------



## the_hound

Gainn_Damage said:


> What's the actual point of this match? - Everyone.


well it was meant to be trish:grin2:


----------



## TheBkMogul

I can't imagine any match at SS topping that tag team match. Takeover might eclipse the following PPV again this year.


----------



## thedeparted_94

Mickey > Nikki Bella


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please do some weird lesbian shit...................


----------



## DoolieNoted

Thought there was going to be some pussy grabbing for a mo there..


----------



## ellthom

Gainn_Damage said:


> What's the actual point of this match? - Everyone.


I assume because the main roster drained NxT of potential competition for Asuka that they are waiting to build someone up to take the title off her... In other words stalling for time


----------



## Strategize

Surprised Asuka's not buried her yet.


----------



## Mox Girl

You still got it chants? It's not like Mickie hasn't wrestled in years or something :lol


----------



## the_hound

haha loved that


----------



## AmWolves10

Mickie and Asuka putting on a damn good women's match. Too bad the diy and revival match going to overshadow every other Match this weekend


----------



## Cipher

Mickie's horrible WWE theme reminded me of how much I liked her TNA theme


----------



## DoubtGin

aaand she's dead


----------



## Mox Girl

They shouldn't have put this match after the tag team title match. They should have switched this with the AoP vs TM61 match.


----------



## validreasoning

TD Stinger said:


> The story going into the match was nothing amazing, but yet I was still hooked into every moment of that final sequence. That’s when you know how great someone is in that ring.


Story was very strong actually and stronger than majority of WWE tag matches down the years

1. Revival screw diy in classic match in brooklyn
2. Revival then injure gargano.
3. While waiting for gargano to return revival destroy ciampa
4. Both teams are drawn together in dusty classic but revival pull out rather than allowing diy revenge
5. Just as diy are about to advance to dusty classic final revival come out from under ring costing diy match
6. Diy finally gain revenge after classic match in Toronto

I mean list 5 tag feuds last decade in WWE with a more intertwined storyline than that..


----------



## RKing85

lol at guy chanting "Trish's lover"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One guy in the crowd chanting "Trish's lover" lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Those Asuka moans, though.


----------



## Strategize

This is decent so far, but like the first match I think the crowd is helping.


----------



## the_hound

i need a shite but i'm holding it in, love this match


----------



## Phaedra

Mickie James has had kids eh? 

I feel like such a bitch even saying it.


----------



## Gimme More

Asuka's facial expressions :sodone


----------



## bonkertons

Late to the party, but Revival are GOAT.


----------



## Gimme More

I'll never forget seeing Mickie jump off the top of a cage onto Victoria (Tara) on TNA


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I like that somebody is finally getting some offense in on Brockska but gotdamn she's a terrible seller.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is a solid match.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

The announcers said they were in toronto 2 times in 10 seconds.Good God almighty.


----------



## ellthom

Not a bad match so far, just a horrible placement on the card calling for dead crowd. But they seem to be giving the women some respect which is good.


----------



## I AM Glacier

They don't have the best chemistry ever.

Just seems like a match of moves more than a flowing story


----------



## RKing85

match was fine, but like I said, there was no drama in the winner.


----------



## Strategize

Anti-climatic ending.


----------



## Mox Girl

Jesus, what an anticlimactic finish...


----------



## Erik.

Well.... that ended.


----------



## DoubtGin

Mickie really still got it.

Pretty good match.


----------



## I am the Storm

Be it NXT, RAW or Smackdown, hopefully Mickie is here to stay, where she belongs - the WWE brand.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Brocksuka Reigns.


----------



## the_hound

that ending was like a ufc style ending via submission, loved it


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

My biggest problem with Asuka matches, her finishes are usually anti-climatic.


----------



## Gimme More

All those Asuka masks look *cool*! Reminds me a bit of Al Snow's head in ECW


----------



## Phaedra

She tapped a little too quickly for my liking. but she's still good.


----------



## Strategize

Put Mickie on the main roster I say. They could use the depth.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope Mickie hangs around, she'd make a great addition to the female roster again.


----------



## Kabraxal

Mickie just over shadowed Asuka... at least it was more competitive than usual, but Asuka has killed this division so utterly it will take a while to build it back up.


----------



## RyanPelley

Damn, Asuka is a bitch!


----------



## TheAverageMuta

This is my biggest problem with Asuka, it's not the Lesnar-esque booking that other people have. It's the fact that the Asuka Lock is REALLY difficult to turn into an exciting finish in any way.


----------



## AmWolves10

So Asuka is a monster heel now.


----------



## Sure Umm

That match was sort of flailing around, trying to be great. Asuka is a face who kills everyone in a joyous manner, to the point where there's no one left in the division who can actually pose a threat. They put here in there with a returning face, and there was nothing there for fans to sink their teeth into other than WIMMINS WRESTLING clapclapclapclapclap. Asuka's been a booking nightmare for a while now, it's all off-balance.


----------



## the_hound

ObsoleteDelete said:


> I'll never forget seeing Mickie jump off the top of a cage onto Victoria (Tara) on TNA


meh, i'll never forget the moment mickie grabbed tish's pussy and licked her hand in a v shape.:bully4


----------



## DoolieNoted

'Bringing real competition'... Way to bury your own roster there.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

ffs don't cut to an advert when Mickey is getting a send-off.


----------



## Gimme More

the_hound said:


> meh, i'll never forget the moment mickie grabbed tish's pussy and licked her hand in a v shape.:bully4


That was cool too!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It's time for the babyface Samoa Joe v. the heel Shinsuke Nakamura.


----------



## AmWolves10

Asuka went from hugging Bayley after a match in Brooklyn to not shaking hands. That random character change haha


----------



## TD Stinger

validreasoning said:


> Story was very strong actually and stronger than majority of WWE tag matches down the years
> 
> 1. Revival screw diy in classic match in brooklyn
> 2. Revival then injure gargano.
> 3. While waiting for gargano to return revival destroy ciampa
> 4. Both teams are drawn together in dusty classic but revival pull out rather than allowing diy revenge
> 5. Just as diy are about to advance to dusty classic final revival come out from under ring costing diy match
> 6. Diy finally gain revenge after classic match in Toronto
> 
> I mean list 5 tag feuds last decade in WWE with a more intertwined storyline than that..


It was going great but then it all felt like it came to a stop when the Dusty Classic started. I thought it started off hot but then kind of teetered off getting closer to Toronto.

Tbf to them, that happens from time to time with NXT with the 1 hour format. Idk, it felt like the the whole thing they did to screw DIY in the semfinals was thrown in there last second to get to this match.


----------



## Strategize

AmWolves10 said:


> Asuka went from hugging Bayley after a match in Brooklyn to not shaking hands. That random character change haha


What are you talking about? She's been overconfident for months.


----------



## Buster Baxter

AmWolves10 said:


> Asuka went from hugging Bayley after a match in Brooklyn to not shaking hands. That random character change haha


Her dominance has gotten to her head, she's getting arrogant. I see her turning very soon.


----------



## AmWolves10

Honestly I hope Liv Morgan beats Asuka. We could use a true baby face win to wipe out the taste of the Asuka bitchery


----------



## I am the Storm

After Joe is done doing the favors for Nakamura, it's time to get him up to the main roster where he belongs. Bring a bit of badassery to the main roster that is sorely lacking.


----------



## Phaedra

Give her new music, give her more flattering ring gear for a woman who has had a child, despite the fact she's in great shape the waistline of those trousers did her no favours, and bring her back, NXT needs her, Raw or Smackdown could use her easily. Well not so much Smackdown at the moment their game is solid.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's time for the babyface Samoa Joe v. the heel Shinsuke Nakamura.


I’ve seen a lot of people make this argument but Joe is the guy who lied to Nakamura, attacked him from behind, put him in the hospital, and then attacked random people for weeks that did nothing to him.

Neither is a classic babyface in this scenario.


----------



## Sure Umm

Asuka and Shinsuke Nakamura are super-talented, but them both holding top gold in NXT has made the programs so bare-bones. It was a problem with Balor too, but they could at least do stuff like the sitdown interview they had. It's still American pro wrestling, there needs to be storylines and promos and stuff..


----------



## RyanPelley

Loser to main roster?


----------



## dclikewah

Sure Umm said:


> That match was sort of flailing around, trying to be great. Asuka is a face who kills everyone in a joyous manner, to the point where there's no one left in the division who can actually pose a threat. They put here in there with a returning face, and there was nothing there for fans to sink their teeth into other than WIMMINS WRESTLING clapclapclapclapclap. Asuka's been a booking nightmare for a while now, it's all off-balance.


But marks will credit stuff like her "time in New Japan" (that says everything you need to know) about how legit she is.


----------



## CesaroGuy

Somoa fucking Joe ladies and gentleman


----------



## Kabraxal

Sure Umm said:


> Asuka and Shinsuke Nakamura are super-talented, but them both holding top gold in NXT has made the programs so bare-bones. It was a problem with Balor too, but they could at least do stuff like the sitdown interview they had. It's still American pro wrestling, there needs to be storylines and promos and stuff..


Nak has delivered on all fronts needed... let's not compare him to Asuka now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> I’ve seen a lot of people make this argument but Joe is the guy who lied to Nakamura, attacked him from behind, put him in the hospital, and then attacked random people for weeks that did nothing to him.
> 
> Neither is a classic babyface in this scenario.


I was just making the joke bud :lol not being serious.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

TD Stinger said:


> I’ve seen a lot of people make this argument but Joe is the guy who lied to Nakamura, attacked him from behind, put him in the hospital, and then attacked random people for weeks that did nothing to him.
> 
> Neither is a classic babyface in this scenario.


Joe's frustration is understandable because of how Regal has treating him, Nakamura is heel by proxy


----------



## Buster Baxter

lmao Joe looks possessed


----------



## Sure Umm

Kabraxal said:


> Nak has delivered on all fronts needed... let's not compare him to Asuka now.


I mean he says 5 words at a time. He's got a ton of physical charisma but the only angle was Joe killing everyone, which is fun but there's definitely a limit of what they can do to build matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC

And you get a violin..............and you get a violin.........................:nak


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Nakamura gon fuck that Asian violinist after the show.


----------



## Roxinius

Give this man a Mania entrance


----------



## Sure Umm

Oh joy, NXT fans showing us how cool they are again. If they start singing the theme during the match I'm going to punch things.


----------



## RyanPelley

These violinists are creeping me out.


----------



## frankthetank91

Lmao at Nak swiping his hand away from that geek in the front row


----------



## Buster Baxter

Joe should whoop all their asses


----------



## CesaroGuy

Dat charisma


----------



## DoolieNoted

Ultra-Violins...


----------



## Kabraxal

Not as spine tingling as the Brooklynn entrance, but fuck this guy has to be the most over wrestler on the planet. He just has that Hogan/Warrior/Rock IT.


----------



## wkc_23

the_hound said:


> meh, i'll never forget the moment mickie grabbed tish's pussy and licked her hand in a v shape.:bully4


Love me some thickie james


----------



## Prayer Police

Are they even playing live?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That MF dislocated his shoulder on that "Yeaoh"


----------



## RyanPelley

Toronto "yeaoh'd." Thank fucking goodness.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ok, now I want Joe to kill those violinists.


----------



## Sure Umm

Too bad these violins aren't even mic'd, lol. some of them are spazzing out and playing some outside shit but you can't even hear it.


----------



## dclikewah

Even at the house show I went to last month Nakamura's entrance is amazing. I like how these keep getting bigger and better. 

Could do with 100% less crowd singing it tho


----------



## DoolieNoted

Sure Umm said:


> Oh joy, NXT fans showing us how cool they are again. If they start singing the theme during the match I'm going to punch things.


you might as well do it already.. S'gonna happen.. >


----------



## Reotor

NXT, where the biggest heel is the crowd :lol


----------



## AmWolves10

Joe might be the top guy in the wwe for years. He's got such presence and aura to him.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I was just making the joke bud :lol not being serious.


Yeah, but I've had to explain that so many times, I can't tell the difference, lol.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Joe's frustration is understandable because of how Regal has treating him, Nakamura is heel by proxy


Lying to someone, shaking their hand, and then attacking them putting in the hospital is going a little overboard isn't it.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RyanPelley said:


> These violinists are creeping me out.


Lol they were really jamming out like they weren't playing fucking violins.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

FUCK HIM UP JOE!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Thank goodness they aren't starting off with chain wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23

That standoff was pretty dope.


----------



## frankthetank91

AmWolves10 said:


> Joe might be the top guy in the wwe for years. He's got such presence and aura to him.


Guy is 37 he won't be the top guy for long. They better hurry up and call him up after this.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Good vibrations is awful.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Is this gonna end here tho?

I'd have thought a no-DQ match of some sort would be the best way to end the feud..


----------



## AmWolves10

This match reminds me of Joe vs Punk II


----------



## RyanPelley

It just dawned on me. I thought this was a cage match, for like the past month. What the hell.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Good vibrations is awful.


I thought I was the only one who thought that was the sh*ttiest move in wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I never get tired of seeing Nakamura laying into people with these stiff strikes. A match between him and Reigns would be so hype.*


----------



## I drink and I know things

Just finished Roode/Dillinger because I went out to dinner because my wife wanted to and I was hungry so it seemed like a good idea. The match was really fun and I hope the rest is too. I'm not going to look at spoilers or what anybody else on this thread says, I just felt like posting something. Thank you.


----------



## wkc_23

Does the camera really have to fucking move after every strike... Shit gives me a headache.


----------



## DoolieNoted

RyanPelley said:


> It just dawned on me. I thought this was a cage match, for like the past month. What the hell.


It's just flashbacks from WWE putting everyone apart from the concessions guy in a cage match.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RyanPelley said:


> It just dawned on me. I thought this was a cage match, for like the past month. What the hell.


I did too. Did they decide the feud couldn't end here because they can't call either of them up with NXT's dwindling popularity?


----------



## Phaedra

OW!! brutal.


----------



## Sure Umm

Okay, if Joe destroys Nak's legs the whole match, then Nak wins with a bunch of fucking knee strikes, this match is a waste.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Why does everyone seems to always work the knee in NXT?


----------



## DoolieNoted

Sure Umm said:


> Okay, if Joe destroys Nak's legs the whole match, then Nak wins with a bunch of fucking knee strikes, this match is a waste.


So what did you punch? :nerd:


----------



## HoHo

Anyone make a gif of Mickie wanting to shake Asuka's hand and putting the NXT Women's title yet?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is legitimately the #1 trend :wow









Shoutouts to Mickie in 9th place. *


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sure Umm said:


> Okay, if Joe destroys Nak's legs the whole match, then Nak wins with a bunch of fucking knee strikes, this match is a waste.


THIS !


----------



## Sure Umm

Gainn_Damage said:


> So what did you punch? :nerd:


My cat. don't worry, he's a bad kitty .


----------



## wkc_23

That was smooth af


----------



## RyanPelley

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I did too. Did they decide the feud couldn't end here because they can't call either of them up with NXT's dwindling popularity?


It could be. I just googled, I guess the cage match is happening at a live event in Australia next month. Hmmm...


----------



## I am the Storm

These NXT crowds....ugh.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Sure Umm said:


> Okay, if Joe destroys Nak's legs the whole match, then Nak wins with a bunch of fucking knee strikes, this match is a waste.


Lol don't underestimate the powers of adrenaline. Not only is he going to win with knees but he's going to do the pose by the ropes too.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Sure Umm said:


> My cat. don't worry, he's a bad kitty .


no, no, no..... You GRAB pussy, not PUNCH..


Didn't Daddy :trump teach you anything?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I promised to myself I wouldn't rant about the crowd but it's hard.


----------



## dclikewah

wkc_23 said:


> Does the camera really have to fucking move after every strike... Shit gives me a headache.


It does have to do that. This guy thinks we love it


----------



## Sure Umm

This is exactly why I've stopped watching wrestling regularly. Nothing means a damn thing. Nakamura "using his legs anyway!"


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wkc_23 said:


>


lmao, looks they f*cking.


----------



## Sure Umm

'member when Razor Ramon stomped on Bret Hart's fingers at King of the Ring '93 and he couldn't use the Sharpshooter the rest of the night?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

dclikewah said:


> It does have to do that. This guy thinks we love it


Yea but Dunn isn't involved with NXT so I don't know why they adopted his shitty production style.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Never liked that Nakamura does three different variations of his finisher in one match.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Just realised this match didn't even start till they were over time already..


----------



## DGenerationMC

Alright already, you mothercanuckers.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I can't buy Joe as this dangerous striker, he's Ambrose-level IMO.


----------



## AmWolves10

Philips: I think nakamura was thinking about the inverted exploder suplex.

Graves: whatever he was thinking about, Joe just elbowed it out of his brain.

I love this announcing team lol.


----------



## Headliner

Well, this match has been a complete letdown. :sad:


----------



## Strategize

Corey Graves is fucking great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FLORIDA KEY FROM SAMOA JOE !!


----------



## Abisial

This dude Joe gets busted open every fucking match.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Chimera Plex! And yes, I only know that from the video game, lol.


----------



## Prayer Police

German suplex, three ways


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Is Joe's face made of paper or something?


----------



## Strategize

OH SHIT


----------



## RyanPelley

holy shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*:wtf JOE WON*


----------



## wkc_23

That stray jacket suplex was niiiice.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sh*t, Joe won ?!


----------



## Erik.

Joe/Nakamura cage match in Japan.

Who called it!?


----------



## Phaedra

legit shocked.


----------



## DoubtGin

oh wow Joe won


----------



## DGenerationMC

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## DoolieNoted

well, that was a bit shit.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Holy shit Joe actually won! First ever 2 time champ!


----------



## Abisial

Welp, see you Monday/Tuesday Shinsuke.


----------



## Sure Umm

Well shit, at least Joe won.

Then they played his No Mercy backstage music theme hahahhahaha


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol they played the wrong music.


----------



## AmWolves10

Wow I did not see that coming


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Wait,what?


----------



## RyanPelley

What is this fucking music?


----------



## I am the Storm

I'm stunned Joe won. Even as a big Joe fan, however, I'm disappointed. I was hoping and expecting Joe would lose so he could go to the main roster already. Surely this win delays that.


----------



## thedeparted_94

What was that music? lol 

Was cool doe


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why they playing Joe's old theme though ?!?! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong

Nakamura is headed to the main roster. There is no other explanation for this.


----------



## Kabraxal

Well... Joe and Nak won't get ruined on the main roster at least. I hope. Unless Nak goes SDL he better stay in NXT.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Cheer for Joe during entrance, boo him during introductions, cheer him when he wins...make up your mind...


----------



## AmWolves10

Well deserved win by Joe although I was looking forward to what he was going to do in the main roster


----------



## PraXitude

They played his NXT debut theme...which was kinda bleh and then switched to the 2nd one lol


----------



## dclikewah

wut.


----------



## Prayer Police

Joe vs Roode?


----------



## Headliner

Not a good match. I'm surprised Nakamura lost so soon. I thought Joe would lose again so he gets called up to the main roster. I'm guessing Nakamura gets it back soon.


----------



## RKing85

didn't see that result coming.

Nakamura to the main roster PLEASE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

KC Armstrong said:


> Nakamura is headed to the main roster. There is no other explanation for this.


Nah, Nak is gonna win it back during their japan special.


----------



## CesaroGuy

Regal to come down and announce Adam Rose and the rosebuds are back for a title challenge


----------



## wkc_23

Why are they playing Joes older theme :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Geralt z Rivii said:


> I'm stunned Joe won. Even as a big Joe fan, however, I'm disappointed. I was hoping and expecting Joe would lose so he could go to the main roster already. Surely this win delays that.


I thought I read somewhere he signed with WWE only to do NXT. I could be wrong though.


----------



## AmWolves10

It's about time nakamura lost though


----------



## wkc_23

I give it to wwe, that was a great swerve. Didn't see Joe winning that match at all.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

KC Armstrong said:


> Nakamura is headed to the main roster. There is no other explanation for this.


I don't think so, I think they're just extending the feud. NXT is already lacking in star power and ticket sales are hurting, I don't think they want to let either of these guys go right now.


----------



## Kabraxal

Hey... slight fantasy: brock takes put Shane and Bryan brings up Nak to fill his spot. The only way to bring him up.


----------



## thedeparted_94

That "Kill Shinsuke" Sign in the style of "KILL BILL"

:banderas


----------



## Phaedra

I think if Nakamura is going to the main roster to me it means the cruiserweights are going to smackdown and they need more stuff for Raw. 

but i think this feud continues on NXT personally.


----------



## DoubtGin

Match was quite good, nowhere near as good as the tag title match though.

The NXT main events have been on the slower side of things lately.


----------



## wkc_23

When Joe won.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Didn't get in until around an hour ago so only caught the last two matches of the Takeover card and the end of The Revival/#DIY match. The Micke James Asuka match was as pointless as I expected it to be but #DIY finally winning their Titles is such a great feeling and the main event was epic, that is everything the first Samoa Joe Nakamura match should have been. The rest of the card worth watching before these?


----------



## The Nuke

WOW. I said I wouldn't hate a Joe shocker, but I didn't think it would happen. Well deserved second reign. Great Match. So much better than their first. Nak did his thing and looked good in a big man match, but the MVP of it goes to Joe. If Joe comes in motivated and intense he'll steal every match. Great showing by him.

Show ended up being better than I anticipated. All the matches were good or better with the Tag Title match being the best to no surprise.

I would probably have booked P10 to win, but whatever. All in all a very good show.


----------



## Kratosx23

Nakamura vs Joe 2 (in stark contrast to the first match, very disappointing) and Revival/DIY was better than any match the main roster has had in years. Unbelievably great.

Didn't see Joe winning, they need more depth in the main event scene on the main roster. They need to stop holding that up, but at this point, Joe will probably never get called up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wkc_23 said:


> When Joe won.


Me when Joe won


----------



## wwe9391

FFS is Samoa Joe ever coming to the main roster?


----------



## Mainboy

This worth watching.


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> @Crasp
> 
> Told ya'.


So mad. I'll stick to my word though. As for right now, off to punch kittens.


----------



## JDP2016

Mickie James looked really good and I hope they are gonna give us a rematch between her and Asuka. Whatever money it takes to keep her in NXT, HHH, give her whatever she wants.

Nakamura losing was a shocker but I'm glad they didn't do the predictable. They can have a blow-off match at the next PPV and put the feud to an end.

DIY finally winning was the highlight for me. I'm glad they did win because had they lost it might have meant Ciampa would turn on Gargano and I did not want that.

I think TM+61 have what it takes to be a solid tag team but I need to see more of them. I've never been a fan of winning trophies in tournaments when it comes to wrestling. Title belts or GTFO!!!

Would have been nice to see Bayley at ringside tonight.


----------



## frankthetank91

Good show but I wanted Joe to be called up. Guy is 37 time to hurry up.


----------



## jeremystcyr

frankthetank91 said:


> Good show but I wanted Joe to be called up. Guy is 37 time to hurry up.


as long as they give Joe a bra before he gets called up lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Nakamura/Joe was fucking EPIC. WOW!

MOTN though had to go to the Revival/DIY, infact it topped their first match and is my new WWE match of the year.

Bobby/Tye was a great opener, and Womens and Dusty Rhodes Final were both good.


----------



## Kostic

Revival/DIY was WrestleMania-worthy.

I hope Nakamura losing here means he's getting called up soon, but I expect it's just to prolong this feud like they did Balor/Joe.


----------



## Bayley <3

Revival / DIY was motn and easily.


----------



## Mordecay

Since no one is talking about it here is the preshow/taped stuff, so spoilers ahead

[hide]


> These could be a mix of TV and dark matches. Not sure which is which.
> 
> - Rich Swann vs. Kona Reeves ended in a no-contest
> 
> This was my first time seeing Reeves, a tall guy who looks Hawaiian with 'Aloha' on his tights. Swann was very over while Reeves got a "Who are you?" chant. The lights turned out during the match, and SAnitY came to the ring. They attacked both of them, and got a hhuge pop from the crowd with "EY" and "Eric Young" chants.
> 
> Young took the mic and cut a promo saying they don't ask for permission, they take it.
> 
> - Eric Young and No Way Jose ended in a no-contest
> 
> As Reeves and Swann were brought to the back, No Way Jose came to the ring and got a strong reaction. He called out Young and they started a match for that was quickly stopped by Sanity. Nikki Cross went on the top rope and as she went to dropkick Jose on his back, she slipped and fell just before getting to Jose. She got a huge "you f***ed up" chant. She went back up a second time and got a nice dropkick on his back. She then went up a third time and didn't mess it up but she kind of slipped on Jose's back upon hitting it.
> 
> - Ember Moon, Liv Morgan and Aliyah beat Bille Kay, Peyton Royce and Daria
> 
> This was ok. The heat was on Aliyah who got a good reaction from the crowd since she is from Toronto. But, Moon got the best pop of the two. End came with a hot tag to Moon who cleaned the ring. The Aussies tagged Daria and stayed on the outside, leading to Moon hitting a stunner from the third rope for the win.


[/hide]Good to hear that they are at least trying to protect the aussies, but I'm afraid that it's true that they are just gonna be build up just to job to Ember later. And I bet they will edit Nikki's botch, unless it was planned as part of her crazy persona


----------



## Leon Knuckles

^ DONT POST THAT HERE MAYNE. :Out


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

The NXT title is back around the waist of its rightful owner. Samoa Joe, what beast, what a legend. I am glad he won because his career in NxT has been pretty bad compared to many other stars like Balor, and this win helps him get back on track. IMO, I dont think that title should have ever come off Joe, we could have Nakamura lose the first match, second match and his final opportunity at the WM Takeover, Nak finally cements it there but instead they hit the wrong move. Well they finally fixed their mistake.So glad Joe won, I was banging my head with his music.

The MotN has to go to the Tag titles, great match. Had me at the edge of my seat the whole time. Lots of close-call kickouts that seemed right instead of wrong and was just great all around.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800175942832365569
:mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT TORONTO was a success. I had lots of fun. I ate good food. I smoked good weed. (Yes, I watched from the comfort of my own home.)

Bobby Roode vs Tye Dillinger was a great opener. It was an indy style match. Pure wrestling.
****

TM61 vs Authors of Pain was surprisingly good. Cool spots. Cool storytelling.
***3/4

#DIY vs The Revival was MOTN. This is why I watch wrestling. Perfect. I marked out and I'm a grown ass man.
*****

Mickie James vs Asuka was good. It was great seeing Mickie in the ring. She still got it. This was the cool-down match, but it wasn't bad at all.
***1/2

Samoa Joe vs Shinsuke Nakamura was great. Nakamura took a massive beating, but I can respect the storytelling.
****

Overall, it was a great show. The Toronto crowd was great, and they hyped the event up for me even more. Day 1 of Toronto Wrestling is done. Stay tuned for Day 2: SvS.

:dance


----------



## birthday_massacre

Looks like a taker over will once again be better than the WWE PPV the next night.

Nxt matches and the ring psychology is just so great. Too bad the main roster cant do the same.


----------



## Strategize

birthday_massacre said:


> Looks like a taker over will once again be better than the WWE PPV the next night.
> 
> Nxt matches and the ring psychology is just so great. Too bad the main roster cant do the same.


Main roster crowds are harder to please and everyone's less over because of it. If the main guys went heavier on the psychology most of y'all would call it boring because the crowds would be less into it.


----------



## Nolo King

Just got home from the show! 

My sign was taken away. LOL! I had a "Hard for Revival!" sign and someone from the production crew laughed and told me he had to take it.

Really fun times. The 2 out of 3 was match of the night.

I will post pictures soon. Gotta rest up for Survivor Series!


----------



## JDP2016

I had to post this.


----------



## AmWolves10

Every match was good. The weakest one though was AoP vs TM61. Wasn't bad but still. Something about those guys... Generic big guys vs Generic little guys. It just was not fun and felt very minor league. Even in the indies you don't see guys with that little charisma usually.


----------



## Mordecay

Since no one is talking about it, here are the pre show results, so spoilers head

[hide]


> *These could be a mix of TV and dark matches. Not sure which is which.
> 
> - Rich Swann vs. Kona Reeves ended in a no-contest
> 
> This was my first time seeing Reeves, a tall guy who looks Hawaiian with 'Aloha' on his tights. Swann was very over while Reeves got a "Who are you?" chant. The lights turned out during the match, and SAnitY came to the ring. They attacked both of them, and got a hhuge pop from the crowd with "EY" and "Eric Young" chants.
> 
> Young took the mic and cut a promo saying they don't ask for permission, they take it.
> 
> - Eric Young and No Way Jose ended in a no-contest
> 
> As Reeves and Swann were brought to the back, No Way Jose came to the ring and got a strong reaction. He called out Young and they started a match for that was quickly stopped by Sanity. Nikki Cross went on the top rope and as she went to dropkick Jose on his back, she slipped and fell just before getting to Jose. She got a huge "you f***ed up" chant. She went back up a second time and got a nice dropkick on his back. She then went up a third time and didn't mess it up but she kind of slipped on Jose's back upon hitting it.
> 
> - Ember Moon, Liv Morgan and Aliyah beat Bille Kay, Peyton Royce and Daria
> 
> This was ok. The heat was on Aliyah who got a good reaction from the crowd since she is from Toronto. But, Moon got the best pop of the two. End came with a hot tag to Moon who cleaned the ring. The Aussies tagged Daria and stayed on the outside, leading to Moon hitting a stunner from the third rope for the win.


[/hide]I'm glad they are trying to protect the aussies, but it seems they are just gonna job to Ember for the foreseable future. And lol at Nikki botching the dropkick, I can see them editing that part, unless it was planned as part of her crazy persona


----------



## Mhirn3

Just now watching the show but WOW that Tag Title match is EVERYTHING that is great about wrestling. The storytelling and the emotion just wow. Those guys worked their asses off.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800200562058924032
:mj2

And thus ends the NXT careers for THE best tag team on the planet.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800200562058924032
> :mj2
> 
> And thus ends the NXT careers for THE best tag team on the planet.


And thus ends their careers. On the main roster you're looking at the next The Club or even The Ascension.


----------



## Donnie

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> And thus ends their careers. On the main roster you're looking at the next The Club or even The Ascension.


Unless they end up on SDLIVE with Alpha/Usos and they continue the revitalization of tag team wrestling.


----------



## JDP2016

If the Revival go to RAW I can see the New Day making them bitches.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Nolo King said:


> Just got home from the show!
> 
> My sign was taken away. LOL! I had a "Hard for Revival!" sign and someone from the production crew laughed and told me he had to take it.
> 
> Really fun times. The 2 out of 3 was match of the night.
> 
> I will post pictures soon. Gotta rest up for Survivor Series!


I saw it on TV, made me laugh. Good job.


----------



## Not Lying

I'l be watching it later today.. loved the results.. just a question, did Mickie get a good reaction from the crowd? did they show respect after the match?


----------



## Second Nature

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'l be watching it later today.. loved the results.. just a question, did Mickie get a good reaction from the crowd? did they show respect after the match?


Yeah she got a loud "welcome back" chant and also a "you still got it" one too and after she lost they gave her a ovation but WWE cut it too quickly unfortunately because she started crying.


----------



## dashing_man

frankthetank91 said:


> Good show but I wanted Joe to be called up. Guy is 37 time to hurry up.


you can wrestle till you are 60 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Not Lying

Second Nature said:


> Yeah she got a loud "welcome back" chant and also a "you still got it" one too and after she lost they gave her a ovation *but WWE cut it too quickly unfortunately because she started crying*.


ah that's great to hear.

Too bad about the last part, this is why I love pro wrestling, I'd let the wrestlers soak in that moment.


----------



## Banez

Is it just me or does Nakamura's entrance last longer than Takers?


----------



## Razgriz

I would actually be interested to see a Sheamus and Cesaro v Revival program. They work well with guys who like to hit. 

Doesn't matter where they go, they have teams they've feuded with in the past. An Enzo and Cass program on the main stage would be fun as would AA on Smackdown.


----------



## -XERO-

I've never seen or heard Bobby Roode's entrance until just now (I don't watch NXT):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800143813188517888









lol


----------



## Backstabbed

Banez said:


> Is it just me or does Nakamura's entrance last longer than Takers?


Rumor has it that the 3rd and 4th hour of Wrestlemania 34 will be dedicated to their entrances


----------



## michael_3165

I don't quite know what to make of the Nakamura/Joe main event. Not sure whether or not it was the best outcome but I can only hope that this is going to be beneficial to Nakamura's progression to the main roster. I am still not a fan of Joe because I just don't get it. Good match though. Storytelling was nice and the outcome was what it was.


----------



## Genking48

Joe has been in every NXT title match at Takeover since October last year.

Dissapointed at no Lesbian mind games by Mickie/Asuka, still good match.


----------



## DoolieNoted

So, cage/noDQ match to end the feud in Japan then?

Joe kicking him in the Naka's to set up the win makes it almost certain the next one will be a stip match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

IN THE NAKAS! :ha


----------



## Old School Icons

The Tag Team division has made NXT their year in 2016. Another incredible NXT tag team title match and good to see Gargano/Ciampa finally winning. What can you say about The Revival that already hasn't been said? They are the near perfect heel team and their work in this match was so important in getting the crowd so behind the challengers. Fantastic and comfortably match of the night. 

Joe winning was an unexpected surprise, a good one. I don't see that reign lasting long but I think it was the right call not to have Nakamura going on a long first reign. I think I preferred their Brooklyn II match however. 

:Rollins at botching by playing Joe's old crappy NXT theme at first

Mickie James was really good in her WWE comeback match, not sure if she messed up by tapping a bit too quick though, that seemed odd to me. I loved what appeared to be Asuka's continued transition of arrogance the longer her reign goes on. That will keep it fresh and now the big challenge now will be finding someone the crowd are mega for to be the one to finally dethrone her. Not sure there is anybody at the moment. 

The rest of the show was ok. The crowd made the opening a match a lot better than it actually was but I won't mind if that feud continues. 

Having Authors of Pain celebrate winning the Dusty Rhode tourney like babyfaces was stupid, they should have trashed the trophy and got booed out of the building for doing it. Probably the first time I was impressed by TM61, they had some really good moments.


----------



## BehindYou

Presumably the execs backstage creamed themselves when Gargano started getting "YES" chants in the 2/3 falls match, you got to know there on the look out for the next Daniel BRyan and Gargano is the closest thing they have signed.


----------



## The Figure 4

Another very good NXT TakeOver show. Nakamura losing was a big surprise but I really did like the way they did the finish and I think the match was better (just slightly) than their last TakeOver match. The DIY match was just phenomenal. The opening two matches were decent and the Asuka match was good for what it was. Actually, it was better than I expected.

Bobby Roode vs. Tye Dillinger **¾
Authors of Pain vs. TM61 **½
DIY vs. The Revival ****½
Asuka vs. Mickie James ***
Samoa Joe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ***¾


----------



## Mr.S

BehindYou said:


> Presumably the execs backstage creamed themselves when Gargano started getting "YES" chants in the 2/3 falls match, you got to know there on the look out for the next Daniel BRyan and Gargano is the closest thing they have signed.


Gargano has the Daniel Bryan vibe, immensely likeable, seems humble, possibly the best wrestler in WWE & has that whole sympathetic feel about it!

They should give DIY a run till Mania, call them to SD & then have them in Tag Division for atleast 2 years before Ciampa turns on Gargano. They need to stop breaking tag team randomly, it has to feel like a real strong bond !


----------



## Tucks

I really enjoy Takeover, shows what you can achieve on a PPV, or any show for that matter, when you focus on the product and don't have any filler. 

The Roode/Dillinger feud was a simple one but the story was told really well. I used to hate Dillinger's whole gimmick but I really like him now. My head said Roode would win, he probably the next man in line to seriously challenge for the NXT title, but I wanted to see Tye get a win at a Takeover for once. Roode is legit, he could be a main player on the main roster, hopefully he'll get his chance at the NXT title soon and be on the move. I can see a GLORIOUS main roster debut the night after Wrestlemania. 

I wasn't looking forward to AOP vs. TM61, neither side does it for me personally. Think we saw the best of TM61 since they've been in NXT however, Thorne in particular. Thorne's swanton spot and Ellering in the cage added to the match if you like that kind of thing. AOP looked dominant still, I wonder how AOP and Sanity both being on the roster is going to be handled, they will have to clash at some point and one will come off looking worse for it. 

DIY vs. Revival was one of the best matches I've seen in a long time and DIY winning was the right result. Following their match in the CWC I was worried there may have been plans to have them lose and feud with each other. Don't do it, they've got a lot of life in them as a tag team. The Revival are good enough to be contenders on the main roster if booked properly. I wouldn't even wait for TV in the week, have them turn up at Survivor Series and tear Slater and Rhyno apart, they need to be on SD rather than Raw where they'd be lost in the pack. 

Mickie James can still go, again she'd do a job on the main roster, my only complaint is that the ending of the match was too abrupt. She could stick around and try elevate another talent in NXT, or ask for another crack at Asuka to allow time for another challenger to come to the fore. 

I enjoyed Joe vs. Nak but I think it was the wrong result, Joe should have lost and been heading for the main roster. Will Nak get a rematch, or will he be moving on to the main roster? I get the feeling we'll be seeing Nak on Raw in the coming weeks which is a shame. The rematch will probably happen when NXT visits Japan which I believe is coming up and after that we'll see Nak on the main roster.


----------



## Itami

There something incredibly captivating about Asuka. What a fucking star

She steals the show for me every time

While I did not like the finish of the match, I do think they did it intentionally to put over the fact that her finisher is deadly.


----------



## capowrestling

I gotta agree, Asuka is probably one of the best over the past years.


----------



## Erik.

I don't think I've ever seen Asuka have a GREAT wrestling match since she's been in NXT - would be happy for people to provide me with matches of hers since she's been in NXT so I can change my mind and give it a chance.

BUT she has an aura about her. It's her character that captivates you and not her ring work I feel - in the same way the likes of the Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg would captivate you despite not being the best in the ring. I like that. I think that is much more of a draw then a wrestling master.


----------



## RiverFenix

NXT is in Japan on December 3rd - basically two weeks away. Would they really put the belt back on Nak in two weeks? I guess they have a taping this week to set it up. However given Takeovers follow around the Big Four PPV's the next one would be the Saturday before the RR - so if Nak vs Joe III blow off is there, the loser could always turn up the next night in the Rumble.


----------



## The Nuke

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NXT is in Japan on December 3rd - basically two weeks away. Would they really put the belt back on Nak in two weeks? I guess they have a taping this week to set it up. However given Takeovers follow around the Big Four PPV's the next one would be the Saturday before the RR - so if Nak vs Joe III blow off is there, the loser could always turn up the next night in the Rumble.


Possible. I think the live event will be shot for an episode on the network.


----------



## BehindYou

Erik. said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Asuka have a GREAT wrestling match since she's been in NXT - would be happy for people to provide me with matches of hers since she's been in NXT so I can change my mind and give it a chance.
> 
> *BUT she has an aura about her. It's her character that captivates you and not her ring work I feel *- in the same way the likes of the Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg would captivate you despite not being the best in the ring. I like that. I think that is much more of a draw then a wrestling master.


 Whilst i agree she has an aura, it's massively complimented by her in ring style.
The speed of her transitions and stiffness make her look brutally effective, like she's out there to hurt people and win.


----------



## Erik.

BehindYou said:


> Whilst i agree she has an aura, it's massively complimented by her in ring style.
> The speed of her transitions and stiffness make her look brutally effective, like she's out there to hurt people and win.


No doubt - it all plays into one. 

I don't think her stiffness and transitions particularly make a great match though, just more play into her character. I think the crowd, much like the opener, made the match seem better than it was. I love a hot crowd!


----------



## BehindYou

Erik. said:


> No doubt - it all plays into one.
> 
> I don't think her stiffness and transitions particularly make a great match though, just more play into her character. I think the crowd, much like the opener, made the match seem better than it was. I love a hot crowd!


 The glorious opener really helped get this crowd so hot throughout, it was everything an opening match should be.


----------



## Erik.

BehindYou said:


> The glorious opener really helped get this crowd so hot throughout, it was everything an opening match should be.


Agreed. 

If you put that match in front of a dead crowd though it's nothing special, so I am really glad they opened with it because the crowd were hot right off the bat. 

I imagine Roode moves on from here and we get him in the main event scene sooner rather than later.


----------



## Hangman's DDT

Asuka is a star.


----------



## TripleG

Another NXT TakeOver is in the books and it was once again a stellar show. 

- Roode Vs. Tye was a very good opener and a star maker for Tye. He got his breakout match here which was great. Also, did you notice that they didn't really do anything that crazy? I mean almost every move in this match is something you would have seen in the 1980s, and yet the crowd ate ALL of it up. Yeah, character and story mean more than moves, and this match was proof. I'd say this was my 2nd favorite match on the card overall. 

- Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic finals was solid and I think the right team went over. I like The Authors of Pain. I love having big bruiser tag teams. 

- The 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Tag Team Titles was fucking outstanding. MOTN easily and a great payoff to DIY's pursuit for the titles. I loved all the callbacks to their previous matches and there was some great drama down the stretch. And I'll say this. The Revival is my pick for Tag Team of the Year for 2016. They have been amazing. 

- Asuka Vs. Mickie was really good too. It was a good use of Mickie, who still looks great by the way (both as a worker and as a lady....so hot!), and it was a nice win for Asuka. Also, Asuka showing heel signs post match was great to see. It was also a good move that they decided to wait until throwing some of the newer girls at Asuka for a big TakeOver title match. I guess my only real knock on any of this is that it was obvious Mickie was going to lose, but that's a small thing. 

- Nakamura Vs. Joe was a pretty good main event. It got a little clunky in spots, but overall, it was a nice hard hitting affair. And I LOVED that they brought back the steel stairs spot to take Nakamura down. I love touches like that. Unfortunately, I can already picture them using Joe on the main roster, have him do that move, and the recipient will be back next week. Little surprised that Joe won the NXT title. What does this mean for Nakamura? Main Roster Time? AJ Vs. Nakamura on Smackdown? I'm down if that's the case! 

Anyways, another great NXT TakeOver special. The sad thing about NXT is that it is great on its own, but also super frustrating because it is a reminder that the main roster shows could be so much better if they just adopted some of NXT's booking principles.


----------



## 777

Takeover rarely fails to deliver. Solid show across the board.
Roode/Dillinger was a sweet little curtain jerker.
AoP/TM61, least favorite, still decent.
DIY/Revival had MOTN, I doubt you'll find very many who'd argue that one.
Mickie/Asuka was probably the best 'wrestling' match Asuka has had in the fed, which is a testament to how good Mickie is particularly given a long absence.
Joe/Nakamura I don't think it would be possible for these two to have a bad match together.


----------



## zkorejo

Really good show. Especially the main event. Amazing match.

It was unpredictable, I was very sure that Joe was losing and going to the main roster next. Now I dont know... maybe Nakamura is the one who gets called up next. Also possible they are going for a third match, even though I dont want that.. NXT could really use a new mainevent scene.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I just caught up on the rest of Takeover Toronto that I missed while I was out because I saw so much praise for the show. I was in two minds as the last few Takeovers haven’t been all that great but between the praise and what I saw myself, I had more confidence they’d gone back to the quality of the Takeovers of old. And while they hadn’t matched some of the best Takeovers, this certainly was one of the better ones, especially given than NXT is not in a good place right now and I really didn’t care about the vast majority of the card going in.

The only truly bad match on it was the Asuka Mickie James match but no one should have had any expectation for this anyway. Asuka is the worst Women’s Champ NXT has had and Mickie James was making a pointless return in a badly built angle. 

The second weakest match of the night for me was the Dusty Classic Final. The tournament was awful and this was one of the worst finals they could have gone with out of the people they had involved with it. Luckily while being incredibly boring characters, TM61 are at least athletically gifted and they did do some entertaining stuff during the match, the highlight being Thorne using the crane. But the difference between this match and my surprise of the night - Roode v Dillinger - is that I went into both matches with a sense of utter ambivalence, however I came out of the Roode Dillinger match as fans of both. I can’t say the same for AoP or TM61, especially AoP, they have come a long way since they debuted in the summer but they still aren’t very good really and I can only assume they’re getting the push they’re getting just because they’re big. Not on the back of anything else.

They better fucking not have #DIY drop the titles on their first defence against the AoP. That might be enough to make just stop watching NXT all together. 

Speaking of Roode Dillinger, like I say, what a surprise! This was one of the matches on the card I really didn’t care for going in but the two guys working together made me appreciate both of them that much more, which is always the signs of a great match in my mind. Roode and Dillinger are so over and it was great fun seeing them interact with the crowds and make them part of the storytelling. I don’t think Roode is a great worker but he has an abundance of charisma like the stars of yesteryear and put on a great performance in other areas, like the little sells he does and Dillinger has enough in-ring ability for the both of them. 

It was intense and engaging and both men came out looking great from it. Yeah the finish was a bit odd, having Roode get caught cheating, put in the Sharpshooter only to win anyway but then they made it right again with that great encore with Dillinger still favouring the neck, apologising to the crowds of adoring fans. Also, Bobby Roode’s entrance was simply, well… glorious. Let’s have a Roode Nakamura feud just so Roode’s choir can face off against Nakamura’s violin band. 

Unsurprisingly #DIY and The Revival put on the match of the night and possibly the match of the year. I can’t even really comment on it as it’d require me to just list positive buzz words but it’s basically everything we love about pro wrestling wrapped into a single, gorgeous, package. 

I also rewatched Nakamura Joe II and I still think the only reason people are saying this match is bad or at least worst than the first encounter is because Nakamura lost. The first match was not good, I don’t care what you say but I love this match between these guys. No it isn’t a match of the year contender but this is everything their first match should have been and is one of the best built encounters in NXT right now.


----------



## Malakai

That was an awesome show! 

By the way, did anybody notice how they did at least TWO homages to Benoit with the triple german, and then the crossface? They should've just had somebody nail a flying headbutt while they were at it. You can't tell me those moves in Canada weren't intentional.


----------



## Piers

Average PPV, I was not really impressed by anything but the Tag Team Championship, I'm not saying these were bad matches but it was barely better than what we see weekly on NXT


----------



## J-B

God dammit they ruined a shock moment by playing Joe's god awful debut theme :lmao 

Asuka is growing more and more confident by the months, it's oh so glorious :homer

Speaking of _glorious_, Roode is my favourite thing in NXT and the April PPV better be the time he captures the NXT title.


----------



## Not Lying

Erik. said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Asuka have a GREAT wrestling match since she's been in NXT - would be happy for people to provide me with matches of hers since she's been in NXT so I can change my mind and give it a chance.
> 
> BUT she has an aura about her. It's her character that captivates you and not her ring work I feel - in the same way the likes of the Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg would captivate you despite not being the best in the ring. I like that. I think that is much more of a draw then a wrestling master.


I agree about Asuka still not having a "great" match *in NXT*

I'll say her matches with Emma/Mickie showed some good technical wrestling skills, and the first 2min of this house show match vs Becky too ( too bad it seems on one recorded full, I've read nothing but good things about it..






You can easily tell she CAN "wrestle a great match", maybe she needs someone on her level because it seems when she's facing someone below she can't carry them to a "great" match, only to a "good/ very good" one.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Last night was indeed GLORIOUS. It was my first time at a WWE wrestling event and I had a great time. Here are a few notes from somebody who was there:

1. It was one of the pre-show matches that got the crowd hot. We were all riled up well before Roode came out, but Roode did get a thunderous applause, as did Tye Dilinger. 

2. Tye was getting "10!" chants all night, long after his match, even during the women's match and during the main event. I just watched the broadcast and you can hear the 10 chant while Asuka is throwing her hands in the air at one point. It isn't a cheer. It is a "10!". Most of the crowd were making the hand movement too and she noticed and she smiled and played it up rather than letting it bother her. 

4. My seat was front row of the not-on-the-floor people, and I was glad for it, because sitting on the floor meant you were all on the same level of elevation and people kept standing up blocking the view of whoever was behind them. They have display screens all over the place that you can watch if you can't see what is going on in the ring (or if they are out of the ring on the opposite side). 

5. The TM61 vs Authors of Pain match was the low point of the night. The crowd wasn't into it until a few high spots. I think this was a rest match for after Roode/Dillinger which the crowd was very into. People pretty much groaned as Ellering was put into the cage... what was the point of that? They could have just banned him from ringside. The chain was obviously going to happen and didn't wind up being used. I saw as it was thrown into the crowd and luckily it didn't hit anybody. The leap off the tower was not as high up as it appeared on TV. 

6. The tag title match was red hot with the crowd as soon as it got going. Initially people were confused why there were two tag matches in a row and after the last one a few in my section were afraid this one wouldn't be great. But it was great and those same people were screaming like crazy people by the end of it.

7. Mickie James got a big applause, Welcome Back chants, You Still Got It chants, and a "Oh MIckie you so fine, you so fine you blow my mind" chant that I didn't notice on the broadcast. Asuka.... I love her. I went to this event especially to see her. She chose the corner I was facing to take her mask off at and she smiled right in my direction and I felt all warm and fuzzy inside.The match between them was quite good and the crowd was into it. 

8. Asuka/Mickie ended abruptly and the crowd was confused by it. I think something happened that wasn't supposed to. Maybe they adjusted the match for time or maybe there was an injury. Off camera I clearly saw the Ref and MIckie say something to each other and then the Ref and Asuka say something to each other briefly before the ending.

9. Nakamura/Joe was a fine match and the crowd was just as stunned as you folks that Joe won. I didn't even notice the miscued music until I watched the broadcast. Weird.

Overall a great night, and I am now the proud owner of an Asuka mask


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800191397814890497


----------



## Cipher

"It was a pretty good match" says one guy.

Same guy gives it ****1/2

Nakamura matches in a nutshell.


----------



## Mango13

Was a pretty awesome show imo, I look forward to the takeovers more then I do the main roster PPV's


----------



## HiddenFlaw

diy vs the revial :tucky


----------



## Piers

Why did they play Samoa Joe's old theme when he won ?


----------



## Krokro

I'm no top tier critic, but let me throw my opinion into the mix if you'll allow it.

Tye Dilinger vs Bobby Roode - Amazing opener, this is what every opening match should be, intense, seemingly high stakes (despite this one not even being a high stake match) and interesting, with a story behind it. A built up story. The two being from Canada, and even more so Ontario really helped as wel, Robert Roode got a massive pop. Tye saying "I'm sorry" at the end of the match had me and my SO fighting emotions. If I had to use the "star system" it'd be a **** just based on the hype and the crowd reactions, the in ring action was savvy and the crowd had every right to be as into it as they were.

TM61 vs The Authors of Pain - Despite the throwback cage being a bit cliche and, dare I say a little cringey, I think it was good. An actual tag team won this year. Authors of Pain are two big dudes with a lot of potential being managed by a great manager. Shawn Thorne got to show his inner Jeff Hardy, and Miller showed his strength, which was just as impressive as the leap off the suspension lift thing. Again, if I had to rate it.. it'd be a ** 1/2 maybe *** just barely. Too short for my tastes, but the crowd wasn't too hot for either and that's fine. They will eventually be fans of TM61, and hopefully learn to appreciate Authors of Pain like they have The Revival.

#DIY vs The Revival - My goodness, The Revival just don't know what a bad match is at all, they just can't do have one. First of all, Johnny Gargano is a huge underdog babyface that me and my SO were fully behind, like we jumped up out of our chairs screaming whenever a near fall occurred. When they hit Shatter Machine for the first fall it looked vicious, my goodness it looked nasty. When #DIY returned the favor with their own Shatter Machine we lost our shit. What a way to end it, right? But no! It wasn't over, what's better is the match just never stopped moving forward. The Revival deserve the main roster spot AND deserve to be a threatening tag team, if I see these guys jobbed out I will lose my mind. If I had to rate this I'd give it a **** 3/4ths to a perfect *****.

Mickie James vs Asuka - Mickie James still got it, folks. Aging like fine wine as well. Though she showed a little rust and looked at times to be struggling with Asuka's pace, Mickie James did excellently well, of course she had no real chance of winning and we all knew it, but it was a treat to see her back and hope it means we'll see her again, because it's never a bad thing to see Mickie James! Not much really to comment on, enjoyable, serviceable, well done. Asuka's character is phenomenal and really seems to be in perfect harmony with it. Shes becoming more and more heel as well, and more vicious too, if that's even possible. Easily ***, maybe *** 1/2.

Samoa Joe vs Shinsuke Nakamura - Here we are folks, The King of Strong Style vs The Samoan Submission Machine. A great match, not MOTY or even MOTN but still a great match, my biggest gripe with this match was largely Nakamura's lack of selling. I think it's just WWE's superman comeback style because Nakamura isn't a bad seller, but it still hurts the match. Comeback spots always hurt the match if they literally no sell the past 5-8 minutes of abuse on a single area. Hugely unpredictable result that had my SO angry and kind of sad. Largely sad because this means Nakamura and Joe are likely having a rematch and that means neither are getting called up soon. If I could rate this one it'd be a **** match. The ending was great and the crowd was hot, but it felt a little "seen before" not stale, but "seen." 

Tl;Dr: I liked all matches.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Very, very good Takeover, thoroughly enjoyed it. The ending genuinely stunned me, but i'm not gonna say that's a bad thing.

Dillinger v Roode - Solid opener, both guys were clearly over, and although the match started slow, the second half of the match had some good action. I hope Dillinger goes up to help the main roster now, #10 in the Rumble please? - ***

TM61 v A.O.P - A bit of an underwhelming final i think. The two teams, while talented, are quite generic and don't offer much excitement. AOP were the rightful winners but it felt like they blew their load early in this match with the swanton from the crane, and it was all a bit meaningless. - **

DIY v Revival - What can i say, absolutely unbelievable. Tag team wrestling at its absolute finest, another match on the list of classics by the Revival, amazing psychology, great double team moves, fast paced action, heel shenanigans... Unbelievably good, so many times i thought the match was over, the uppercut/german combo, the finisher steal, the kneebar... god damn, hats off to both teams. I really, really want to see Revival take the tag team belts off New Day now. - ****3/4

Mickie v Asuka - Not a classic, but decent enough, probably lacked any real investment because of the fact that it was a return on the part of Mickie, but it didn't have much of a flow for me, not awful, but nothing special. - **3/4

Joe v Nakamura - A really, really good match, not as good as the tag title match but it made for great viewing, hard hitting, high impact, and it had me on the edge of my seat. Genuinely shocked that Joe won, but it's interesting to see where they're going to go from here. Well done to both. ****


----------



## Punkamaniac

Really enjoyed Tye/Roode, a superb opener but wasn't overly fussed on the AOP/TM61 tag match.

Once again #DIY /The Revival stole the show, an incredible two out of three falls match and so pleased Gargano/Ciampa won the tag straps in Toronto. They deserved it but I'm sure The Revival will get their rematch, possibly at the next Takeover.

Mickie looked to be in good shape, a bit of rust but that was to be expect I suppose. Hated the ending though. :no:

Did they play Joe's old music when he won the title? :lol Glad it was changed pretty quickly though but surprised Nak dropped the title.


----------



## Ronzilla

Nolo King said:


> Yeah, I had to go on Stub hub.
> 
> The markup shouldn't be THAT bad today since they want to get rid of the tickets.
> 
> I hope it works out bro!


it was a perfect 10! live lol


----------



## just1988

*Loved the show, easily the best of the weekend.





*


----------



## mrdiamond77

A great show and I especially loved DIY & The Revival. Enjoyed seeing Mickie James back also and she looked great.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Just to drop this in here for our regular listeners, the latest Squared Circle Gazette Radio is now up, as we talk about a huge weekend of shows for WWE! Discussing the ins and outs of NXT TakeOver: Toronto and the 2016 Survivor Series, we break down every match and talk all the big issues currently going on, including the shocking finish to Lesnar Vs. Goldberg, issues with champions on the show, struggling divisions, some great wrestling, and debating a litany of possible directions between now and WrestleMania. And as always, we get some of your thoughts about the happenings of one of WWE's bigger weekends of the year. Check it out and let us know what you think!

http://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/web/eca3rh/SCG_Radio_105_-_NXT_TakeOver_Survivor_Series_and_Beyond.mp3


----------



## The Nuke

Mr. Kennedy said:


> Just to drop this in here for our regular listeners, the latest Squared Circle Gazette Radio is now up, as we talk about a huge weekend of shows for WWE! Discussing the ins and outs of NXT TakeOver: Toronto and the 2016 Survivor Series, we break down every match and talk all the big issues currently going on, including the shocking finish to Lesnar Vs. Goldberg, issues with champions on the show, struggling divisions, some great wrestling, and debating a litany of possible directions between now and WrestleMania. And as always, we get some of your thoughts about the happenings of one of WWE's bigger weekends of the year. Check it out and let us know what you think!
> 
> http://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/web/eca3rh/SCG_Radio_105_-_NXT_TakeOver_Survivor_Series_and_Beyond.mp3


Think the biggest take away, and biggest mistake made is selling TM61 short.

All they need is a great match with The Revival or DIY, and people will be singing their praises. They're already good. Have been for a long time. They just haven't been cast in a role that benefits them.

This casting is simply getting the chance to have a great match with a great team. Then just like with the Revival, people will change their tune.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

I still have tingles from seeing Asuka live in Toronto, as well as that great match between DIY and the Revival, and shouting 10! at anything and everything.

I will likely never see anything that glorious again. Was my first and likely my last WWE event I will see live.

Thank You Asuka, DIY, Revival, Tye Dilinger, Bobby Roode, and the pretty usher at section 107, row 2. You are all awesome.


----------

